# Ghosts (US Version) Season 1 Thread *Spoilers*



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

First two episodes aired and I really like it. It keeps to the spirit (pun intended) of the UK original but Americanized in a good way with its timing and delivery. Some of the ghost characters were tweaked since they obviously need to be adapted from the English countryside to upstate NY.

I don't know of any other CBS sitcoms that don't have a laugh track, which I don't really mind but that alone gives this a different feel for me from other comedies I watch on the network. It feels more like something I'd see on NBC or Paramount+.

Rose McIver gives off an Amy Adams vibe which I really like. And the guy playing her husband I think I like better than the one in the UK original.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

mlsnyc said:


> First two episodes aired and I really like it. It keeps to the spirit (pun intended) of the UK original but Americanized in a good way with its timing and delivery. Some of the ghost characters were tweaked since they obviously need to be adapted from the English countryside to upstate NY.
> 
> I don't know of any other CBS sitcoms that don't have a laugh track, which I don't really mind but that alone gives this a different feel for me from other comedies I watch on the network. It feels more like something I'd see on NBC or Paramount+.
> 
> Rose McIver gives off an Amy Adams vibe which I really like. And the guy playing her husband I think I like better than the one in the UK original.


Great to hear there's no laugh track! I will try it (assuming there's also no live audience who laugh uproariously at every line). Never saw the UK version but this seems like it has potential.

Young Sheldon doesn't have them either, BTW.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

jr461 said:


> Young Sheldon doesn't have them either, BTW.


Oh right! I forgot about that one. I did watch a couple of episodes so I can't say I haven't seen it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I liked it a lot. Went back to watch first British episode and decided I liked the American better probably because the ghosts were more varied.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I was fully expecting it to be sort of dumb but I thought it was pretty fun actually. I will keep watching for now.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Just watched the pilot. Looks like it might work out ok. Interested to see what the husband thinks of her ‘sightings’ after the fall, or if she will decide to keep it from him (otherwise to be thought as crazy).
The lack of a laugh track is a +
Why is that one ghost not wearing pants?


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I liked it. All sorts of different styles of humor from ghosts that lived in different time periods. 

I don't care for the living people but the girl is pretty to look at. The man is a lot like me. He hates change and doesn't know how to fix things.

I do hope we see more from the "downstairs" ghosts.

I only saw one episode and don't know why. I knew it was going to be an hour and distinctly remember setting up an hour-long manual recording. What I got was "United States of Al", but the recording only showed the end of that show. I have no idea why. And while I have one passes for several shows I have watched now, I don't have one for this show so I had to set up another manual recording for next week. CBS is really good about reruns so I'll have that to look forward to.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

We liked it a lot. So much different than the normal network comedy- that alone makes it worth watching. I do wonder how the concept can hold up long term (seems like it would have made a good movie), but I guess it should be able to since it is based off of the British version which has 3 seasons.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> Just watched the pilot. Looks like it might work out ok. Interested to see what the husband thinks of her 'sightings' after the fall, or if she will decide to keep it from him (otherwise to be thought as crazy).
> The lack of a laugh track is a +
> Why is that one ghost not wearing pants?


Well, the second episode answers some of your questions about Jay (husband) (ep 01 and ep 02 were shown back to back).

As for Trevor (Wall St. bro) not having pants, that's presumably what he was (not) wearing when he died. Although this doesn't seem to be a hard and fast rule: for example it's quite unlikely that Isaac was dressed in full colonial outfit when he died of consumption. I don't think we've heard Trevor's "death story" yet so we don't know for sure but there are a lot of possibilities.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

A bit off topic, but a “no laugh track” comedy is a breath of fresh air. Never watched a full episode of 2 Broke Girls, but I have caught it a few times in reruns when flipping channels, and that show has the most obnoxious laugh track I’ve ever heard (both in volume and in its constant use)


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

I liked it.

I know it's from a British series, but the formula looks a little like Bewitched.

They might as well have named the husband Darrin.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 2, 2009)

I could be wrong about this, but I think of the multi-camera sitcom with an audience or "laugh track" as the exception rather than the rule now adays. No doubt someone has the actual breakdown somewhere.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Wow, for some reason Rose McIver is completely unrecognizable to me, even after five years of crushing on her in iZombie.

Still looks great, though.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

madscientist said:


> As for Trevor (Wall St. bro) not having pants, that's presumably what he was (not) wearing when he died.


This is taken directly from the British version, where the trouser-less ghost was a Tory MP.



Spoiler



In one episode of the original, one of the ghosts, who had died carrying a letter in his pocket, no longer feels the need of it, and tries putting the ghostly version down on a table. It disappears, but then reappears in his pocket, repeatedly. So we see that the ghosts are unable to alter their "costumes" -- hence the lack of pants, as well as the arrow still through the neck, etc.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Family said:


> I liked it.
> 
> I know it's from a British series, but the formula looks a little like Bewitched.
> 
> They might as well have named the husband Darrin.


???

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> ???
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


They changed the theme from witches to ghosts

Other than trivial adjustments like career or that she can only see, not be, what's different in the formula?


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Wow, for some reason Rose McIver is completely unrecognizable to me, even after five years of crushing on her in iZombie.
> 
> Still looks great, though.


She seems to have more color to her.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> A bit off topic, but a "no laugh track" comedy is a breath of fresh air. Never watched a full episode of 2 Broke Girls, but I have caught it a few times in reruns when flipping channels, and that show has the most obnoxious laugh track I've ever heard (both in volume and in its constant use)


Couldn't agree more. I won't even try a show that has one anymore. And I am using laugh track interchangeably with a live audience who are probably prompted to laugh uproariously when the show wants them to.

I liked this show after the 2 episodes and especially enjoyed the downstairs gang. Nice throwback to Ghost (the movie) with the pantless guy trying to move objects and eventually typing.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Just watched the first two episodes of Ghosts on Paramount+.

Good show. Look forward to more.

I think I'll try the BBC version of Ghosts via HBO Max.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Having watched the Brit version for 3 years now. This version was like nails on a chalk board bad. The Brit version is done by a group of comic actors that work together. Sort of like Monty Python. 
None of the US actors had ANY comic sense an the said their lines as if reading from a cue card. So the lines that are really funny taken from the OG version fall flat on the US version.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

EWiser said:


> Having watched the Brit version for 3 years now. This version was like nails on a chalk board bad. The Brit version is done by a group of comic actors that work together. Sort of like Monty Python.
> None of the US actors had ANY comic sense an the said their lines as if reading from a cue card. So the lines that are really funny taken from the OG version fall flat on the US version.


I'm of the opposite opinion. I watched the British one after and found it dull and boring. There is little uniqueness of the characters and they are not like able in the least. I did not laugh once. And I love British comedy.

But this felt like the Office to me. A bunch of shrill unlikeable characters on the British show versus relatable characters on the American one.

(An opposite case would be the horrible attempt at making an American version of Coupling. It's not just American versus British. It is the shown itself. I will not waste my time in the British series. I found the American Ghosts to be engaging.)


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Thom said:


> I think I'll try the BBC version of Ghosts via HBO Max.


I knew of the BBC version, but didn't know it was on HBO Max, thanks, I'll give it a watch today.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Tony_T said:


> I knew of the BBC version, but didn't know it was on HBO Max, thanks, I'll give it a watch today.


I'm planning to wait until the season is over. I've experienced too much cognitive dissonance in the past trying to watch two versions of the same show at the same time...


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Just finished e1 of the BBC version, and it’s quite good. I won’t compare it to the US version just yet. (But I do like that a 30 min show is almost 30 min)


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

EWiser said:


> Having watched the Brit version for 3 years now. This version was like nails on a chalk board bad. *The Brit version is done by a group of comic actors that work together.* Sort of like Monty Python.
> None of the US actors had ANY comic sense an the said their lines as if reading from a cue card. So the lines that are really funny taken from the OG version fall flat on the US version.


That was noticeable. Had to look them up, and they've been working together awhile, and it shows. Too soon to comment on the American Ghosts "ghosts", as they too could "come together" as the series progresses.

I've now watched 2 episodes of each the UK and the US.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

TonyD79 said:


> I'm of the opposite opinion. I watched the British one after and found it dull and boring. There is little uniqueness of the characters and they are not like able in the least. I did not laugh once. And I love British comedy.
> 
> But this felt like the Office to me. A bunch of shrill unlikeable characters on the British show versus relatable characters on the American one.
> 
> (An opposite case would be the horrible attempt at making an American version of Coupling. It's not just American versus British. It is the shown itself. I will not waste my time in the British series. I found the American Ghosts to be engaging.)


Well I watch a ton on Brit TV. It's a different type of comedy. The BBC Ghost's is classic Brit comedy. 
They also do a series call Horrible Histories. The Office at least had decent comedy actors.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

EWiser said:


> Well I watch a ton on Brit TV. It's a different type of comedy. The BBC Ghost's is classic Brit comedy.
> They also do a series call Horrible Histories. The Office at least had decent comedy actors.


I subscribe to BritBox so don't lecture me about British TV comedy. I judge each show in its merits. I disliked almost every character in the British Ghosts. They are shrill at best. The American show had a light hearted feel to it which a show like this should have.

And no their Ghosts is NOT classic British comedy. Because classic British comedy is funny.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh you subscribe to Britbox.  I watch it plus channel 4 channel 5 ITV and BBC iPlayer. You just like a very small part of Brit comedy. This group of writers where involved with the detectorists.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Finally watched this tonight. Was surprisingly good. The premise sounded awful, but the reality was funny. I probably wouldn't have watched this if not for the positive comments in this thread (one _Wise _member notwithstanding).

I'm in.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Ghost's bloopers


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought the first 2 episodes were just OK, but definitely a lot of potential here. My wife is already out and thought it was stupid. I did laugh out loud a couple of times, and I liked the Colonial guy's feud with Hamilton. That was funny. I'm definitely in for now. Hopefully they will keep it interesting and am interested to learn more about each ghost's backstory.

As for laugh tracks, I never cared about them one way or the other. The only time I even notice them is when a show that uses it doesn't on an episode or two (think M*A*S*H) or when a show that doesn't might use one, like what we saw on something like Wandavison. I grew up on sitcoms with laughtracks and I guess I've just gotten used to them. Shows like Dick Van ****, Cheers, Frasier, Seinfeld and so forth all used either laughtracks or studio audiences and I don't think it helped or hurt any of those shows and they are classics. It's become a bit of "snobbery" to have the attitude "I won't watch a show with a laughtrack". You'd be missing out on some really good sitcoms if you do.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

With all the comments about British comedy, I've seen several series on PBS stations. Not sure how I ended up watching them. Maybe I was changing to the news after watching something on PBS and I discovered "Are You Being Served?" which is brilliant. I once noticed a description of a "Keeping Up Appearances" episode that suggested it was for newcomers. It explained everything and got me hooked. Daisy was reading Hyacinth's diary. I already had seen that her name was "Bucket" and had an idea of what she was like, and wondered how she could stand having such a name. Then I was hooked. You have to like Hyacinth in a way (maybe it's because she looked like my mother) but I always felt so sorry for poor Richard. There was an American version of "Fawlty Towers" which was great because it had John Larroquette on it and he's always good. But it was criticized mercilessly. I watched the original when I had the chance. Oh, now I get it! That show is excellent! 

I also discovered the sequel to "Are You Being Served?" and there was also "Last of the Summer Wine", but I mainly saw the years after Tom replaced Compo and Detective Truly (Captain Peacock) was in the cast.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

EWiser said:


> Having watched the Brit version for 3 years now. This version was like nails on a chalk board bad. The Brit version is done by a group of comic actors that work together. Sort of like Monty Python.


Oh, right, I also discovered Monty Python relatively recently. I didn't get all of it.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

madscientist said:


> As for Trevor (Wall St. bro) not having pants, that's presumably what he was (not) wearing when he died. Although this doesn't seem to be a hard and fast rule: for example it's quite unlikely that Isaac was dressed in full colonial outfit when he died of consumption.


"Teen Angel" and at least one other show about dead people had the same thing happen.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Surprised myself by liking it. But both the wife and I wondered how long it could be sustained (I did not know about the British one at that point).



madscientist said:


> for example it's quite unlikely that Isaac was dressed in full colonial outfit when he died of consumption.


I can see someone dressing him up before he died.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

My first exposure to British Comedy was in the ‘70s (Monty Python), and later, when flipping channels in the early 90s I discovered Red Dwarf.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

eddyj said:


> I can see someone dressing him up before he died.


And I can see him being vain enough to ALWAYS wear his full dress uniform...even (literally) on his death-bed.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

As a Brit, of course I prefer the BBC version, but surprisingly, my Yank DW stopped it after about 15 minutes and said something along the lines of 'this is terrible and would work MUCH better if the ghosts had British accents'!

I jumped over to HBOMax and ran the first episode of the British version, which she said is vastly superior to the US show.

Each to his own, I guess.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Yank DW stopped it after about 15 minutes and said something along the lines of 'this is terrible and would work MUCH better if the ghosts had British accents'!


Of course she had to say that, she has to live with you!


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

eddyj said:


> Of course she had to say that, she has to live with you!


Yup. Proof that SOMEONE around here has taste!


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Yes, you do have taste. You found someone to put up with you! 

(I did the same)


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I didn't know there was a British version. I, too, watch a lot of British stuff and have for decades. So I probably would like it.

When I was watching, I immediately recognized Rose McIver as being from the iZombie show. I enjoyed her there. The guy playing her husband (Utkarsh Ambudkar) was familiar and I couldn't place him. I realized where I knew him from after the show was over. He was in Pitch Perfect. He was great in that one.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

I knew it was Rose McIver from iZombie before watching Ghosts, and I still can't recognize her from iZombie.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I didn't recognize her from iZombie either. If I hadn't read it here, I would never have known. And speaking of British comedies, has anyone seen Toast of London? It's on Netflix.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

jamesbobo said:


> speaking of British comedies, has anyone seen Toast of London? It's on Netflix.


It was on Netflix but not anymore. I wasn't done watching it yet and when I went in to continue - I think I was in the middle of the 3rd series - it was gone.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Watched it when it was on IFC

_BAT!_


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Toast of London is coming back for a new series as "Toast of Tinseltown" (in production as of July), and will move from 4 to BBC One. Maybe a new streaming deal will come with the new series?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mlsnyc said:


> First two episodes aired and I really like it.


Hey OP (@mlsnyc) any interest in changing this to a "Season Thread"? It's unlikely a 30 minute sitcom will generate enough demand for episode threads (I think BBT was the last sitcom that earned that status). Tonight is the next episode, and before a Season Thread gets created, I thought I'd check with you first.

Let an admin know if you agree, and thanks for your consideration.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

astrohip said:


> Hey OP (@mlsnyc) any interest in changing this to a "Season Thread"? It's unlikely a 30 minute sitcom will generate enough demand for episode threads (I think BBT was the last sitcom that earned that status). Tonight is the next episode, and before a Season Thread gets created, I thought I'd check with you first.
> 
> Let an admin know if you agree, and thanks for your consideration.


I sent an admin request to change the title and make it a season thread. I vacillated back and forth on the title when I created the thread. Since it was a weekly show on a broadcast network I fell back to older habits, but in hindsight a season thread probably makes more sense.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Toast of London was a good show. Watched it on Channel4. Wow that was 6 years ago now. Of coarse What we do in The shadows and Year of the Rabbit are fun shows.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mlsnyc said:


> I sent an admin request to change the title and make it a season thread. I vacillated back and forth on the title when I created the thread. Since it was a weekly show on a broadcast network I fell back to older habits, but in hindsight a season thread probably makes more sense.


Thanks!

I thought this was the best developed sitcom pilot in a while. It's a rare sitcom that doesn't take a few eps to gel. Now it just has to keep it going!


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Title updated.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Rose McIver and Utkarsh Ambudkar were on The Talk today promoting the show.
I had forgotten she was from New Zealand, and her accent was surprising.

After seeing the promos for months, I didn't make the connection to iZombie until I watched the first episode and had one of those "where do I know her from" moments.

(no, I don't make a habit of watching The Talk, but since it's my job, I have to at least acknowledge it has video and audio and the breaks air at the right time)


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

After watching S1 of the BBC Ghosts, l find myself being very critical of the US Ghosts through e3.


----------



## Fixer (Mar 29, 2005)

mlsnyc said:


> It was on Netflix but not anymore. I wasn't done watching it yet and when I went in to continue - I think I was in the middle of the 3rd series - it was gone.


Exact same situation here. I started watching series 3 in early August. I would watch an episode every few weeks or so. When I decided to watched an ep during the second week of September, I noticed it was gone. It currently isn't available on another streaming service either.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Watched both episodes last night. It was OK. Don't think I laughed. Maybe a smile here and there. And the couple has no chemistry.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I find that the Ghosts have no chemistry (and some have been together for over a thousand years )


----------



## dowalker (Sep 29, 2002)

I like it so far. Will have to check the British version.
I have a question. The ghosts can't touch or move things. Yet they can sit and lean on furniture. How do they do that?


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Each Ghost has their own “powers”


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

dowalker said:


> ~
> I have a question. The ghosts can't touch or move things. Yet they can sit and lean on furniture. How do they do that?


It's a sitcom. How do you expect them to act like REAL ghosts???


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Thom said:


> I knew it was Rose McIver from iZombie before watching Ghosts, and I still can't recognize her from iZombie.


I definitely wouldn't know anyone from a show called "iZombie" but I thought that was Reba McEntire"s daughter from "Reba", who was also a nanny in "Privileged" and astronaut Gus Grissom's wife who had to go through a terrible tragedy.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Fixer said:


> Exact same situation here. I started watching series 3 in early August. I would watch an episode every few weeks or so. When I decided to watched an ep during the second week of September, I noticed it was gone. It currently isn't available on another streaming service either.


I have a question. If the British use the word "series" for what we call a "season", what do they call what we call a series?


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

gossamer88 said:


> Watched both episodes last night. It was OK. Don't think I laughed. Maybe a smile here and there. And the couple has no chemistry.


I didn't get lucky on the second episode but CBS is really good about reruns. However, I have yet to figure out how to get a one pass. What I watched last night was an episode of "United States of Al". It started with the end of that episode and continued for the next 30 minutes.

And I enjoyed last night's. I think the man from the Revolutionary War and the viking are going to be my favorites. When I thought the viking was being sent to the afterlife, I was really disappointed, so that proves how much I like him.

I found it strange the rich older woman was so willing to be subservient. She doesn't seem like she would be. But she liked getting to vote.

I knew the vote total was going to change once the downstairs ghosts got their say. The upstairs ghosts weren't aware they could vote. I won't say the downstairs ghosts are funnier, but in a way they can be.

I thought the couple would get in trouble for disturbing the bones during an investigation, but I'm really surprised the man working on the fountain was so quick to accept they were viking bones.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

HarleyRandom said:


> And I enjoyed last night's. I think the man from the Revolutionary War and the viking are going to be my favorites. When I thought the viking was being sent to the afterlife, I was really disappointed, so that proves how much I like him.


You didn't seriously believe one of the best characters in the show was going to get sucked off, did you?


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> You didn't seriously believe one of the best characters in the show was going to get sucked off, did you?


"Sucked off"..... is that really what you want to go with?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mlsnyc said:


> "Sucked off"..... is that really what you want to go with?


Let him have it...


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Sucked off is the British word for going to the afterlife.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

https://i.pinimg.com/736x/41/8a/4c/418a4c49575ddd918aede17598a5a9ce--british-rail-word-pictures.jpg


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> You didn't seriously believe one of the best characters in the show was going to get sucked off, did you?


I hoped he wouldn't, but I didn't know whether others felt the same way I did.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I like the Viking. One character that I like better than the BBC counterpart (Caveman). I would like the Viking a lot less if he spoke in a modern American accent (like the Native American Ghost, my least favorite US Ghost)


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Tony_T said:


> I like the Viking. One character that I like better than the BBC counterpart (Caveman). I would like the Viking a lot less if he spoke in a modern American accent (like the Native American Ghost, my least favorite US Ghost)


Would a Viking call it a Viking Funeral, or just a funeral?

I give the English speaking a pass, they've been together hundreds if not thousands of years, plenty of time for the Viking and the Native American to learn English.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

phox_mulder said:


> Would a Viking call it a Viking Funeral, or just a funeral?
> 
> I give the English speaking a pass, they've been together hundreds if not thousands of years, plenty of time for the Viking and the Native American to learn English.


It wasn't the language, it was the accent, or maybe mannerism. If the Viking spoke like the Native American, I wouldn't like the character. The Native American seems out of character.

I do believe a Viking would call it a Viking Funeral, like an Italian Wedding or Irish Wake


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

e1&e2 rerun tonight at 8


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

No mead...what do you drink at your orgies?


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I haven't figured out what the difference is between the upstairs and basement ghosts??? Did I miss an explanation?


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

stellie93 said:


> I haven't figured out what the difference is between the upstairs and basement ghosts??? Did I miss an explanation?


The basement ghosts died of cholera. They prefer the basement and make the upstairs ghosts feel uncomfortable.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> The Native American seems out of character.


Totally dude.  . For some reason, he reminds me of Jason on The Good Place. [for those not familiar from wiki: a deceased amateur Filipino American disk jockey and drug dealer from Jacksonville, Florida, who seemingly winds up in the Good Place by mistake. He is introduced as Jianyu Li, a Taiwanese Buddhist monk who took a vow of silence.].

The fact he speaks without an accent is telling. As his people were here before any of the others, but it doesn't seem like the Native American has been dead longer than Thor? I seem to have gotten this impression somewhere. Maybe he referenced European settlers? The United States or the British? I should probably re-watch the 1st three episodes again... Just undeleted them, and will re-watch. I enjoyed 'em enough the first time. Paging Rose McIver. Rose McIver to the courtesy phone!?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Has it been established that the Native American has been at the house longer than the Viking? Yes, Native Americans were here first (well, except for Cavemen, but that’s another story ), but we don’t know yet how or when the Native American character died (and maybe then we’ll have more insight to the (lack of an) accent).


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Tony_T said:


> e1&e2 rerun tonight at 8


Wish I had known. I correctly predicted this was when CBS would show a rerun, but on the wrong week, and then I didn't think to check again, but I'm hoping they'll do it again. And CBS is good about reruns, so they surely will.

After I got through watching a movie on the Roamio, I saw that it was recording this show. I had five minutes left to get to the Edge, and unfortunately, I didn't have the previous 30 minutes saved. But I was recording three other shows. I did enjoy what I did see. And I was able to get a one pass. But for those who haven't been following my adventures, the man who installed the CableCard on my Edge hooked up the cable to the Edge in such a way I couldn't remove it, and for now I'd rather sit in the more comfortable chair and watch what is already on the Roamio, rather than move the Roamio to where it can record. The Series 2 no longer has a DTA and can't record, but there is a place to hook up the Roamio to cable there and a TV I can watch it on. The chair isn't as comfortable but if you saw it you would think it was.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Tony_T said:


> Has it been established that the Native American has been at the house longer than the Viking? Yes, Native Americans were here first (well, except for Cavemen, but that's another story ), but we don't know yet how or when the Native American character died (and maybe then we'll have more insight to the (lack of an) accent).


Native Americans aren't allowed to be stereotypes, but white men from Europe can be.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> It wasn't the language, it was the accent, or maybe mannerism. If the Viking spoke like the Native American, I wouldn't like the character. The Native American seems out of character.
> 
> I do believe a Viking would call it a Viking Funeral, like an Italian Wedding or Irish Wake


Of course the Viking speaks English, so there's that


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Of course the Viking speaks English, so there's that


Well, after a few centuries in America it's not surprising...


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

dowalker said:


> I like it so far. Will have to check the British version.
> I have a question. The ghosts can't touch or move things. Yet they can sit and lean on furniture. How do they do that?


In various ghost books/stories I have read, they occasionally mention that ghosts don't sink through floors, stairs, or furniture because they subconsciously expect what they're walking on, sitting on, or laying on, to be solid like when they had a body. It's only if they're consciously thinking about the situation that they start sinking into things. Or so I've read...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

'Ghosts' Picked Up For Full Season - IsMyShowCancelled.com
*
CBS announced today that Ghosts has been picked up for a full season.* The good news comes three episodes into the comedy's freshman run, which has been garnering a solid reception from critics thus far. Since its premiere earlier this month, it is ranking as the #1 most-watched comedy of the season.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

NYT: Vikings Were in the Americas Exactly 1,000 Years Ago


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I feel sorry for the actress playing Hetty, being stuck forever wearing that dress under the hot stage lights.
Looks like plastic hefty bag

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Now that I'm not only watching two sitcoms, but two sitcoms that air on the same night (I bet it's been thirty years since that happened!), they should do a crossover.

"Ghosts We Do in the Shadows"


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Now that I'm not only watching two sitcoms, but two sitcoms that air on the same night (I bet it's been thirty years since that happened!), they should do a crossover.
> 
> "Ghosts We Do in the Shadows"


You should add the BBC Ghosts to that list. So far, the US Ghosts is following about 90% of the UK script.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Tony_T said:


> You should add the BBC Ghosts to that list. So far, the US Ghosts is following about 90% of the UK script.


As I said before, I'm waiting until the season ends before I start on the British show. I get too much cognitive dissonance trying to watch two versions of the same show at the same time (or even different shows covering similar material, like Homicide and Prime Suspect back in the day, or Vikings and Last Kingdom more recently, when they were both covering the Great Army's invasion of England).


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Where was the Native American in e4?


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Tony_T said:


> Where was the Native American in e4?


I noticed that too.

I kept thinking the man looked familiar. When "Newhart" was mentioned I realized I was thinking of a man who appeared on that show, but he would likely be really old or deceased. Only after I saw the credits did I realize it was Cousin Larry from "Perfect Strangers". I wish I had known! He sure has changed. Going from a loser to someone who holds the fate of the main characters in his hands.

If he's going to be around we need Bronson Pinchot to be the interior decorator. Oh, wait, Samantha does that.

It was a really fun episode but the only reason the ghosts would be a problem, aside from breaking the wine bottle, is that they distract and upset Samantha. And they made us laugh a lot.

I especially liked the references to "Newhart". Someone said it wasn't a mean show but I always felt Stephanie was kind of mean and the townspeople were always criticizing Dick. And I was so glad someone mentioned the other brother Darryl.

Samantha claimed to like jazz but I wasn't familiar with the artists she mentioned. Thor said "Louis Armstrong" and that's the style of jazz I like. I like the big bands of Glenn Miller, Benny Goodman, Artie Shaw, Jimmy and Tommy Dorsey, Duke Ellington and Count Basie. And there are individual songs by Stan Getz, Andre Previn, Walter Wanderley, Chris Ball, Nelson Riddle, Nat King Cole, Henry Mancini and others. And everyone knows Vince Guaraldi from the "Peanuts" specials. Diana Krall, Steve Tyrell and Harry Connick Jr. have been recording in recent years. That's a lot of detail but if Samantha has to pretend to like jazz in future episodes then I've covered it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Tony_T said:


> Where was the Native American in e4?


Doesn't like dinner parties?


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

I also noticed the headless ghost hasn't appeared in any episode since the pilot. I assume he was written out.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Wow, right after the "Newhart" callback on Ghosts&#8230;
NYT: 
Peter Scolari, 'Newhart' and 'Girls' Actor, Is Dead at 66


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

We did not care much for this last episode (and commented on the missing character). Not sure we will watch this again. Gave it the normal 3 (or in this case 4 because of the double one at the beginning) episodes, but we are just not finding it that funny.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

HarleyRandom said:


> Samantha claimed to like jazz but I wasn't familiar with the artists she mentioned. Thor said "Louis Armstrong" and that's the style of jazz I like. I like the big bands of Glenn Miller, Benny Goodman, Artie Shaw, Jimmy and Tommy Dorsey, Duke Ellington and Count Basie. And there are individual songs by Stan Getz, Andre Previn, Walter Wanderley, Chris Ball, Nelson Riddle, Nat King Cole, Henry Mancini and others. And everyone knows Vince Guaraldi from the "Peanuts" specials. Diana Krall, Steve Tyrell and Harry Connick Jr. have been recording in recent years. That's a lot of detail but if Samantha has to pretend to like jazz in future episodes then I've covered it.


I like jazz as well and also hadn't heard of the ones named. I believe her character is from the early 1920s so the ones she mentioned would have been from then and generally predates any music except for classical that I listen to.

I find the show very cute and light and no, it's not laugh out loud funny. But a nice, cute show is fine. It may wear thin down the road but so far I like it.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

dowalker said:


> I like it so far. Will have to check the British version.
> I have a question. The ghosts can't touch or move things. Yet they can sit and lean on furniture. How do they do that?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Tony_T said:


> Where was the Native American in e4?


"Halloween"
He's back, and they gave a great explanation for his lack of accent, but then they walked it back.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Also saw headless guy reappear briefly in this one.

However, this episode was lame. Hardly any laughing in our house. Sad. Need more cholera victims!


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I enjoyed it but I hated to see that beautiful gazebo destroyed. I guess something had to be burned for everything to happen.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

The Edge is behaving strangely but I'm getting rewarded. All I want to know is what has recorded. But I clicked anyway when I saw Episode 2, which I missed, just to see what would happen. Usually I would get some message about a service i have to pay for, but this was Pluto. Which is free. All the commercials were new to me, and I enjoyed most of them. However, several of the commercials repeated and one was on three times. And it was about erectile dysfunction. The good news is that one has a great-looking woman looking forward to what's about to happen.

And the episode was great. Maybe the funniest one of them all.

Also, I have this, related to the Halloween episode.

WuMo by Wulff & Morgenthaler for October 31, 2021 - GoComics


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

madscientist said:


> Also saw headless guy reappear briefly in this one.
> 
> However, this episode was lame. Hardly any laughing in our house. Sad. Need more cholera victims!


I thought it was one of the funnier episodes, and I loved the juxtaposition between Halloween and "real" ghosts. I thought that was played well. The ghosts reaction to Ghostbusters was great!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Little Pete. If that didn't bring a tear to your eye...


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

This show has reached a new level, not always having to be funny.

I guess they handled Pete's death correctly but on any other show that would be an unbelievable tragedy.

I couldn't understand why Trevor all of a sudden couldn't watch beautiful women. Oh, that's right, he believes he has a daughter.

The show continues to be funny.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I would watch “It’s Getting Hot in Here”.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

HarleyRandom said:


> I guess they handled Pete's death correctly but on any other show that would be an unbelievable tragedy.


I felt sorry for that kid, who was probably traumatized for life.

At least I hope she was, because if she wasn't she must be some kind of psychopath.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Looks like there's going to be a single ghost missing from each episode with no mention of them being missing that week.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I felt sorry for that kid, who was probably traumatized for life.


I felt the same way, but this isn't a show that would choose to focus on that.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

In the British version, they did an episode where the kid who shot the arrow came to the house and he was pretty messed up by the whole experience.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Azlen said:


> Looks like there's going to be a single ghost missing from each episode with no mention of them being missing that week.


Who was missing this week? My mind has gone blank...


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

astrohip said:


> Who was missing this week? My mind has gone blank...


The lady who was related to the woman who originally died in the first episode... Sorry I don't remember her name.

Any reason why they're doing this?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

samsauce29 said:


> The lady who was related to the woman who originally died in the first episode... Sorry I don't remember her name.
> 
> Any reason why they're doing this?


Could be a money thing? The ghost actors don't get contracted for all the episodes?


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Don't forget the ghosts in the cellar. Haven't seen them lately.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

samsauce29 said:


> The lady who was related to the woman who originally died in the first episode... Sorry I don't remember her name.
> 
> Any reason why they're doing this?


Hetty I think 
Plus we didn't see the headless ghost this week, did we?


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> Plus we didn't see the headless ghost this week, did we?


The headless ghost hasn't appeared since the pilot episode. We saw his body briefly run past in the background during the Halloween episode (or was it the dinner party?), but we haven't seen the talking head since the pilot.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

And I don't think any of the other ghosts have talked about him.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I’d say they don’t want to talk behind his back but he could do that himself.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

…or they don’t want to talk down to him


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

gossamer88 said:


> Watched both episodes last night. It was OK. Don't think I laughed. Maybe a smile here and there. And the couple has no chemistry.


I actually went back and gave this show another shot. I also take back the lack of chemistry. Really enjoying this show now. Still no BIG laughs, but that's OK. Not every sitcom is supposed to make you LOL...LOL

The Pete's wife episode is my favorite so far. It even got dusty here...


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> I actually went back and gave this show another shot. I also take back the lack of chemistry. Really enjoying this show now. Still no BIG laughs, but that's OK. Not every sitcom is supposed to make you LOL...LOL
> 
> The Pete's wife episode is my favorite so far. It even got dusty here...


I agree. I think it's getting better and better.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> I actually went back and gave this show another shot. I also take back the lack of chemistry. Really enjoying this show now. Still no BIG laughs, but that's OK. Not every sitcom is supposed to make you LOL...LOL
> 
> The Pete's wife episode is my favorite so far. It even got dusty here...


I think it's pretty funny and I've laughed out loud several times. I don't think it's in the category of something like Barry, which is a comedy but not really that funny. I think Ghosts is mean to be funny, and while it's not broad humor (for the most part) the dialogue in context is pretty funny.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> The Pete's wife episode is my favorite so far. It even got dusty here...


Just got caught up on this and completely agree- it is definitely getting better and I thought this was by far the best episode. Hopefully it can keep it up..........


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

British original renewed for another season.

https://www.comedy.co.uk/tv/news/6606/ghosts-series-4/


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

This continues to be entertaining. Flashbacks of the characters' lives are always fun. Flower was so funny the way she was polite and not threatening.

She felt like a failure, which is why she didn't want the story told. But it all worked out, for Samantha too.

The secondary story was fun too.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> Hetty I think
> Plus we didn't see the headless ghost this week, did we?


She probably passed out, having to wear that heavy dress for rest of her dead life, plus studio lights can't help

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

This week, both Hetty and Thorfinn were missing.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

getbak said:


> This week, both Hetty and Thorfinn were missing.


Also this week.

They keep finding new ways to be creative. This week with Samantha's help, Jay was actually able to interact with the ghosts and play Dungeons and Dragons. I agree with Samantha about that game but it is nice she was later willing to sacrifice her own needs to continue playing.

When I first saw the British officer I thought he was a woman but wondered why she was shaving. Then when they showed Isaac shooting him, I realized who that was.

I think we all thought the secret was going to be something else.

Baxter went with the officer toward the end but the other British soldier just sat there. I wonder why.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

HarleyRandom said:


> I think we all thought the secret was going to be something else.


I knew the secret would be something other than what we all thought it was going to be.

Because this is a sitcom, and what's a sitcom without misunderstandings?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

HarleyRandom said:


> They keep finding new ways to be creative
> 
> I agree with Samantha about that game but it is nice she was later willing to sacrifice her own needs to continue playing.


The writers have a lot of material when they start working more on the B&B

Yeah, but Jay joined that book club for Samantha last year


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Tony_T said:


> Yeah, but Jay joined that book club for Samantha last year


So he sacrificed an hour a week for her (plus however long it took him to read the Wikepedia summary of the book), and in exchange she gets to sacrifice 5-6 hours several times a week for months or years for him.

Sounds fair to me!



(It struck me that he was being incredibly unfair to ask that of her, and that she was being incredibly obtuse not to just point it out. Or, in a sitcom, you have to have grounds for a misunderstanding so everybody acts in such a way as to further the misunderstanding. )


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Jay seemed to be ok if she declined. It was the Ghosts who really wanted D&D. Also, Samantha has spent a _lot_ of time helping the Ghosts, so helping Jay connect with them through her and D&D isn't unreasonable.

&#8230;and Jay joined that book club for her last year


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

getbak said:


> This week, both Hetty and Thorfinn were missing.


Except for Samantha and Jay, this is the easiest show to get rid of characters. If any Ghost actors leave the show, all that is needed is for a Ghost to tell Sam that they were "sucked-off"


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

The Hetty actress had a part on another show (I forget which one) but she's supposed to be back next week. I don't know about Thorfinn.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Based on the episode description, it looks like Hetty and Thorfinn will be together for their own storyline on the next episode.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

dwells said:


> Just got caught up on this and completely agree- it is definitely getting better and I thought this was by far the best episode. Hopefully it can keep it up..........


I just got caught up to this one. Loved it! 
Enjoying the show and how they are exploring the various ghost's. I am watching a couple episodes at a time and trying not to not have something to watch. I think the Halloween episode they watched Ghostbusters (?) that was nicely done, though it actually took my brother telling me what Sam and Jay's costume were!


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

The wife and I fire up Amazon Prime where we have our Paramount+ subscription intending to watch a Picard when I looked to see if we could stream this show. We ended up watching the first episode and then let the autoplay roll. After the second ep, the wife called it a train wreck, but it's now one of the most looked forward to shows we watch.

I saw mention that the UK version is on series 4. If you weren't aware, things work differently there so with that order, they are now up to 25 episodes (6 episodes per series and 1 "Christmas special"). Series 4 production hasn't begun yet so they have shown 19 episodes total. If this show got a regular series pickup, the US will have more episodes at the end of the first season the the UK version.

I can see why some of the ghosts go missing now and then. It's a big ensemble cast and they probably don't yet have the feel down to work all the characters each episode.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I think it will get even better when they start working more on their B&B idea.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

MarkofT said:


> If this show got a regular series pickup, the US will have more episodes at the end of the first season the the UK version.


'Ghosts' Picked Up for Full Season at CBS


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Was there a new episode last night? I haven't checked. I haven't even finished "Annie Live!" but I was really enjoying it and looking at the time, I would have been watching past midnight. At this point a pair of con artists has a plan to pretend to be Annie's real parents and get $50,000 from Daddy Warbucks.

I supposedly recorded this last week (I haven't changed the One Pass to avoid reruns but until I found episode 2 on Pluto, I would have needed to) but what I got was a teenage girl arguing with her mother about going to a dance. The mother asked what I assume is the girl's brother if he let her watch "Footloose". He did. Next scene was a young nerdy kid. Oh, I know who that is.

Football delay, I guess.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

There was. And it was a good one!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> There was. And it was a good one!


I thought it was one of the funniest of the season. We laughed out loud several times. The superfan was so creepy!!


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

Hetty and Thorfinn back, Flower and Sassapis missing.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

EWiser said:


> British original renewed for another season.
> 
> Ghosts to return to BBC One - News - British Comedy Guide


WHAT! There is a British original of this!? We have been dying each week for a new episode, I need to check out the original.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

HBO Max has the BBC one


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Shakhari said:


> Hetty and Thorfinn back, Flower and Sassapis missing.


&#8230;and of course the headless Ghost.
It was especially unusual as the writers had them do a "group walk", Not sure why the writers are doing this.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I think the appearance or non-appearance of ghosts is contractual. Some seem to be on recurring status. For example, Hetty isn’t even in the opening credits last week. And IMDb doesn’t list them as even credited when they aren’t on.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

It had never occurred to me that Thorfin would have known every single ghost when they were alive. That was a great moment between him and Hetty.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I really liked Thorfin's lullabies.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

madscientist said:


> I really liked Thorfin's lullabies.


"Gordon" 

♪ Sweet little baby ♪
♪ Drift off to sleep ♪
♪ Dream of stabbing Danish men ♪
♪ Laughing while they weep ♪
♪ When you are a warrior ♪
♪ You'll be strong and tall ♪
♪ You'll pillage villages ♪
♪ Slit men's throats ♪
♪ And bash their heads ♪
♪ Against the wall. ♪


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

vertigo235 said:


> WHAT! There is a British original of this!? We have been dying each week for a new episode, I need to check out the original.


It is a lot more funny than the US one. As the actors are the writers of the show. An are a comedy troupe like Monty Python. They have several comedy's on the BBC.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

More funny is a personal judgment. It’s different enough to be worth watching. Some stories shared but not completely.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

IMO, the original is more funny . (I watched all seasons, easy with only 6/season). …but I am enjoying the US version (though the ‘missing Ghosts’ is distracting to me)


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

EWiser said:


> It is a lot more funny than the US one. As the actors are the writers of the show. An are a comedy troupe like Monty Python. They have several comedy's on the BBC.


What app on my firestick would I catch the original?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

HBO Max and (maybe, probably) Britbox


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

HBO max 

Daily motion had them too.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> There was. And it was a good one!


It sure was. Hetty and Thor were in it for a change and they had some really good scenes together. That was so sweet when Thor told young Hetty a bedtime story, or at least his version.

The hippie and the Native American were missing. I realized this when I saw scenes from next week.

I'm surprised the poison was still potent enough even to put Todd in the hospital after all these years.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> More funny is a personal judgment. It's different enough to be worth watching. Some stories shared but not completely.


I know of one that wouldn't have been. Surely no Americans who fought in the Revolution.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Brit reviewers take on the Ghost:US

The Custard TV: REVIEW: Can American Network television still compete in the 'streaming era'?


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

This was a great episode for Hetty, and she showed improvement in her attitude.

Once she said she wanted to go to Paris, I knew that's how she would be removed from Jay because she wouldn't make it past the "ghost line".

Native American and hippie back this week, Thor missing.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

HarleyRandom said:


> Once she said she wanted to go to Paris, I knew that's how she would be removed from Jay because she wouldn't make it past the "ghost line".


yeah, they pretty much telegraphed that earlier with Daisy by 'reminding' us what happens when The Ghosts try to leave the property.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

The actor playing Jay (forgot his name) did a pretty good Hetty.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

BBC:Ghosts renewed for fourth season.

BBC reveals if 'Ghosts' will be back for Season 4


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Shakhari said:


> The actor playing Jay (forgot his name) did a pretty good Hetty.


So good I thought Hetty's voice was dubbed in.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

EWiser said:


> It is a lot more funny than the US one. As the actors are the writers of the show. An are a comedy troupe like Monty Python. They have several comedy's on the BBC.


I was talking about this with friends but we haven't watched yet. The question was who would be the Ghosts in that show...and immediately we thought, well, a Viking, and maybe a Roman soldier....at the very least.

ok edit- I just googled it and saw the cast. It's now on tonight's schedule to watch.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

Looks like there will be 3 eps on the 23rd, probably all reruns (no description yet) hopefully one is new.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

H2ZX said:


> Looks like there will be 3 eps on the 23rd, probably all reruns (no description yet) hopefully one is new.


Do they have any new episodes yet? I know it was recently picked up for a full season...I thought maybe they'd have to have a little hiatus while they made some new episodes...


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

Have they announced that all made have ran already? The rerun this week is good for me, cable went out last airing. I assumed it and the 3 next week were because networks usually don't show first runs on or close to holidays. I hope there are some new ones ready, really like it didn't think I would.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I haven't been able to find out how many episodes were in the original order, but ten have aired so far and the next one is apparently scheduled for 1/6.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

"In the back half of the season, _every_ ghost will appear in every episode, so you can stop asking, "Hey, Where's [Insert Missing Ghost]?"

From TVLine.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

H2ZX said:


> Looks like there will be 3 eps on the 23rd, probably all reruns (no description yet) hopefully one is new.


It would be unusual to run a new episode that night.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

H2ZX said:


> Looks like there will be 3 eps on the 23rd, probably all reruns (no description yet) hopefully one is new.


My guide shows FIVE episodes on 12/23, but all have generic guide data, so no information as to which episodes are airing.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

justen_m said:


> My guide shows FIVE episodes on 12/23, but all have generic guide data, so no information as to which episodes are airing.


Gracenote says: S1E6, S1E3, S1E8, S1E9, S1E10.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The episode info has appeared in the Guide Data, and the episodes have disappeared from the To Do List...


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The episode info has appeared in the Guide Data, and the episodes have disappeared from the To Do List...


 Not for me, Just did a service connection, and still have all 5 with generic data, and of course, set to record with my 1P. I'm guessing the correct info will percolate down in the next few days. On my TE3 Bolt and Roamio. (I was actually checking/hoping the NFL football info for Sunday afternoon on FOX would be updated now that [email protected] has been moved to Tuesday night).


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

I'm still at 3 generic data. I assume the other 2 are at 10PM to 11, and Sheldon still at 8PM.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

This is why I love just relying on my TVMaze Calendar. It only has the shows I add to my watchlist and only new episodes.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

H2ZX said:


> I'm still at 3 generic data. I assume the other 2 are at 10PM to 11, and Sheldon still at 8PM.


Primetime starts with a half hour of Sheldon then 5 Ghosts.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> This is why I love just relying on my TVMaze Calendar. It only has the shows I add to my watchlist and only new episodes.
> View attachment 66381


That shows two hours of Fantasy Island on the 23rd. My TiVos still show it on Tuesday, the 21st. I'm guessing FOX is now airing the bumped Seattle/LA Rams football game Tuesday night, so bumped Fantasy Island. Sorry, wrong thread. Should probably be discussed on the Season Pass thread.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

justen_m said:


> That shows two hours of Fantasy Island on the 23rd. My TiVos still show it on Tuesday, the 21st. I'm guessing FOX is now airing the bumped Seattle/LA Rams football game Tuesday night, so bumped Fantasy Island. Sorry, wrong thread. Should probably be discussed on the Season Pass thread.


I can honestly say, I can't ever remember my calendar being off so I just rely on it without thinking twice.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> I can honestly say, I can't ever remember my calendar being off so I just rely on it without thinking twice.


What DVR do you use? If any? Doesn't sound like you have a TiVo.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

justen_m said:


> What DVR do you use? If any? Doesn't sound like you have a TiVo.


I do not. There's not a show I watch that I can't go back on my Firestick app and watch whenever I feel like it. I got rid of the Tivo shortly after moving in here and realizing I never watch my cable so no point in having that. I kept the cable though, because it was an entire package with my internet so it makes logging into the apps easy and mostly free.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

justen_m said:


> What DVR do you use? If any? Doesn't sound like you have a TiVo.


She's talking about the TVMaze Calendar, which she mentioned a couple of posts earlier.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Now is a good time to watch the UK version


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

photoshopgrl said:


> I do not. There's not a show I watch that I can't go back on my Firestick app and watch whenever I feel like it. I got rid of the Tivo shortly after moving in here and realizing I never watch my cable so no point in having that. I kept the cable though, because it was an entire package with my internet so it makes logging into the apps easy and mostly free.


Whenever I try to "cut the cord", I could never find an internet service in my area other than Optimum. And if I only use them for internet, the cost of HBO Max, Showtime, Hulu (for FX) and the standard channel apps (I'm out of range for OTA), costs more than the TV package at Optimum (though I have to do the annual dance with them to get new promotions)


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

justen_m said:


> Not for me, Just did a service connection, and still have all 5 with generic data, and of course, set to record with my 1P. I'm guessing the correct info will percolate down in the next few days.


I did a connection earlier this morning and still had the same as you. Did another connection at 8:45 PM EST and guide data is now corrected.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Tony_T said:


> Now is a good time to watch the UK version


UK version will have Christmas episode.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Forgot about that, thanks!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Tony_T said:


> Now is a good time to watch the UK version


Just googled it and its on HBO Max...cool!!


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Everything on my TiVos is good now! I see ep info for ghosts 6,3,8,9,10 (and the Packer game this afternoon 12/19, and rescheduled Rams game on Tuesday 12/21).


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

justen_m said:


> That shows two hours of Fantasy Island on the 23rd. My TiVos still show it on Tuesday, the 21st. I'm guessing FOX is now airing the bumped Seattle/LA Rams football game Tuesday night, so bumped Fantasy Island. Sorry, wrong thread. Should probably be discussed on the Season Pass thread.


I'm still showing "Fantasy Island" as well. But Thursday I'm showing "Call Me Kat" and after I wasn't paying enough attention I lost some episodes of that so I hope to get them back.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Watching the British version now. I like it! It's a lot of fun!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

We watched S1 of the UK version. Agree a lot of fun. A lot of similarities too. My favorite ghosts are the caveman and the politician. Also the lead actress looks like a Margot Kidder.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Did you know that the actor that plays The Caveman, also plays another Ghost?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> Did you know that the actor that plays The Caveman, also plays another Ghost?


At least the head of one.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Tony_T said:


> Did you know that the actor that plays The Caveman, also plays another Ghost?


Yes actually. I watched the credits after the film crew episode because I thought the Asst AD actor was also the caveman LOL


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Ghost's creators have new show coming.

New comedy from Ghosts creators casts Inbetweeners and Sherlock stars


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

EWiser said:


> Ghost's creators have new show coming.
> 
> New comedy from Ghosts creators casts Inbetweeners and Sherlock stars


I'm definitely giving it a go.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> Now is a good time to watch the UK version


Had an opportunity to watch this on flights last week and completed season 1. It is funnier and I like the actor who plays the husband much better. Jay just feels clunky or forced to me in the US version. What I didn't realize was (not sure it's a spoiler but, you know, this is TCF)...



Spoiler



The stories are the same episode for episode



Anyway, will catch up on the UK version and watch both.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Same thoughts regarding the husbands.
The US will need to have new storylines (and has already started) as UK is only 6ep/season.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I won't be watching any episodes again, but why isn't the marathon a full night event? Why does the bratty genius get to be on?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> I won't be watching any episodes again, but why isn't the marathon a full night event? Why does the bratty genius get to be on?


Probably because he's a lead-in. YS is a more popular show, with better numbers. So running it first, even a repeat, will help to create more eyeballs for any show that follows.

Hopefully some new people will watch Ghosts, like it, and come back for new episodes.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

Is indeed a new ep 1/6.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

EWiser said:


> UK version will have Christmas episode.


On HBO Max. 
Forgot about it (again), and it didn't show in my "play next", but it's in S3E7


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Saw some year end ratings lists (sorry, forgot the link) and Ghosts is the #2 sitcom for CBS, and far and away the highest rated of the new ones. B Positive was the lowest.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

astrohip said:


> Saw some year end ratings lists (sorry, forgot the link) and Ghosts is the #2 sitcom for CBS, and far and away the highest rated of the new ones. B Positive was the lowest.


 No surprise on both of those facts.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Tony_T said:


> On HBO Max.
> Forgot about it (again), and it didn't show in my "play next", but it's in S3E7


I don't know how HBO Max updates their shows. I just watch it on iPlayer


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I watched the pilot of the UK Ghosts. Not bad. It takes some getting used to the different ghosts. For example, I've come to expect what arrow-thru-neck guy will say, and obviously, the UK ATN guy isn't the same. I'm also less enamored with the UK male lead, although he's clearly a perfect mate for the female lead. But the show is funny. Of course, half of that is just listening to the British version of everyday sayings. "_Making a right pig's ear of something"_

Let me state for the record again, the HBO-MAX app on Roku may be the worst implementation of code I've ever seen.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> I watched the pilot of the UK Ghosts. Not bad. It takes some getting used to the different ghosts. For example, I've come to expect what arrow-thru-neck guy will say, and obviously, the UK ATN guy isn't the same. I'm also less enamored with the UK male lead, although he's clearly a perfect mate for the female lead. But the show is funny. Of course, half of that is just listening to the British version of everyday sayings. "_Making a right pig's ear of something"_
> 
> Let me state for the record again, the HBO-MAX app on Roku may be the worst implementation of code I've ever seen.


How so? I have no issues with it


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

astrohip said:


> I watched the pilot of the UK Ghosts. Not bad. It takes some getting used to the different ghosts. For example, I've come to expect what arrow-thru-neck guy will say, and obviously, the UK ATN guy isn't the same. I'm also less enamored with the UK male lead, although he's clearly a perfect mate for the female lead. But the show is funny. Of course, half of that is just listening to the British version of everyday sayings. "_Making a right pig's ear of something"_
> 
> Let me state for the record again, the HBO-MAX app on Roku may be the worst implementation of code I've ever seen.


Interesting. I watched all 3 seasons of the UK version and I like the husband much more than the US one. While also a bit of a fool, he's more natural in his portrayal while the US guy seems forced in a way and just disconnected.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jr461 said:


> Interesting. I watched all 3 seasons of the UK version and I like the husband much more than the US one. While also a bit of a fool, he's more natural in his portrayal while the US guy seems forced in a way and just disconnected.


Maybe he'll grow on me. I just found him to be a bit more doofus than I cared for. But as is often the case with sitcom characters, they can grow on you.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I find the US husband too “cheery”… maybe it’s the way his voice rises.
Anyway, I really like both the UK and the US Ghosts, and good to see that CBS has already renewed it.


…and really hate S2 of B-Positive. I hope CBS kills it soon.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> I find the US husband too "cheery"&#8230; maybe it's the way his voice rises.
> Anyway, I really like both the UK and the US Ghosts, and good to see that CBS has already renewed it.
> 
> &#8230;and really hate S2 of B-Positive. I hope CBS kills it soon.


I've only seen the first episode of the UK version and the obvious thing that struck me is that the hubby is gung ho to move there (and probably due to their apartment plight), while in the US version he's very hesitant.

As for B-Positive, I agree. It's not the show that it started out to be, and I mostly watched because I liked the lead actor in Silicon Valley. Now that his story has been marginalized and it's now a boiler plate "cute and sassy old fogeys" show, I'm about to bow out. I'm just not really that interested.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Let me state for the record again, the HBO-MAX app on Roku may be the worst implementation of code I've ever seen.





Steveknj said:


> How so? I have no issues with it


Pause a show. How do you remove the overlay that covers up the screen?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> On HBO Max.
> Forgot about it (again), and it didn't show in my "play next", but it's in S3E7


The new Christmas episode is now on HBO Max. I watched it yesterday.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes, its in S3E7  (I know, I wasn’t clear on that)
Cameo by Jennifer Saunders


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Watched a few more eps tonight. I think I like the UK version more than "ours". The ghosts are funnier. Still not a fan of the husband. Just too doofus for me. It's amazing how many of our story lines were literally ripped from the UK episodes.



Steveknj said:


> How so? I have no issues with it


Also, how do you turn off Auto-play?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Watched a few more eps tonight. I think I like the UK version more than "ours". The ghosts are funnier. Still not a fan of the husband. Just too doofus for me. It's amazing how many of our story lines were literally ripped from the UK episodes.
> 
> Also, how do you turn off Auto-play?


Push the stop button? I guess I haven't played around much with it to find these flaws, but, is the interface better on other platforms? I have TiVo Stream and a Firestick as well.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Using the UK scripts is usually done to see if the show is accepted in the US.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Push the stop button? I guess I haven't played around much with it to find these flaws, but, is the interface better on other platforms? I have TiVo Stream and a Firestick as well.


Pushing the stop button doesn't turn off auto-play. It does keep it from auto-playing the next one, but I want to turn it off.



Tony_T said:


> Using the UK scripts is usually done to see if the show is accepted in the US.


I guess it worked. Ghosts-USA is a hit (well, what the networks call a hit these days).

I wonder what made them change certain characters. Who in the writers room said, "Sure, everyone loves Robin the caveman, but what if he was a Viking? Eh, anyone?"


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

astrohip said:


> I wonder what made them change certain characters. Who in the writers room said, "Sure, everyone loves Robin the caveman, but what if he was a Viking? Eh, anyone?"


Well, that's kinda necessity. There were no cavemen in the US (humans only arrived here later).


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, that's kinda necessity. There were no cavemen in the US (humans only arrived here later).


Hey, enough with this science & logic stuff. When has that ever stopped a good idea?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

The Viking was a good idea. The hippie chick as well, but I don’t recall any outdoor concerts (ala Woodstock) in Long Island (and are there even bears in LI?)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Not sure. There is a Facebook group of Long Island bear hunters who claim there are about 250 of them. Not exactly a scholarly reference.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Since the Christmas episode for the UK IS ON HBO Max now. Here is the BFI interview of the cast.

[Video]


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> The Viking was a good idea. The hippie chick as well, but I don't recall any outdoor concerts (ala Woodstock) in Long Island (and are there even bears in LI?)


For some reason I thought they were in upstate NY and not LI. I don't recall why I think that but I also don't recall any mentions of LI, either.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

jr461 said:


> For some reason I thought they were in upstate NY and not LI. I don't recall why I think that but I also don't recall any mentions of LI, either.


IIRC, It was when she inherited the property in e1.
&#8230;but could be wrong, I need to go back and check.

&#8230;so, in the opening, Trevor, the yuppie was telling a story of a party at Montauk LI, which is why I _thought_ they were in LI.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jr461 said:


> For some reason I thought they were in upstate NY and not LI. I don't recall why I think that but I also don't recall any mentions of LI, either.


That's what I thought as well. And there are old mansions like that in the Hudson Valley area (famously FDR's Hyde Park). Definitely bears in that area and, well, Woodstock took place 120 or so miles from NYC, so it could be in the vicinity of the mansion.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

astrohip said:


> Pushing the stop button doesn't turn off auto-play. It does keep it from auto-playing the next one, but I want to turn it off.


I think you're still talking about the HBO Max app. If so, there's no way to turn off auto-play. It's my chief complaint with the app. They haven't had much interest in changing it either. Very annoying.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

hapster85 said:


> I think you're still talking about the HBO Max app. If so, there's no way to turn off auto-play. It's my chief complaint with the app. They haven't had much interest in changing it either. Very annoying.


Is that a Roku thing or an app thing? is it the same on other platforms?


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Steveknj said:


> Is that a Roku thing or an app thing? is it the same on other platforms?


It's the app. I assume it's the case on all platforms, but I've only used it on Android (TV and phone) and Fire TV.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

hapster85 said:


> I think you're still talking about the HBO Max app. If so, there's no way to turn off auto-play. It's my chief complaint with the app. They haven't had much interest in changing it either. Very annoying.


I am, and it is.

Back on thread... the more episodes I watch of UKG, the more I like it (still not a fan of doofus). The ghosts are wittier. I love the facial expressions on Lady Button, even when she's in the background.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Lady Button is the best! I lol'ed when she was horrified by the plumbers' butt cracks in the first episode!


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

[Video]


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Is that a Roku thing or an app thing? is it the same on other platforms?


That's what I thought. Someone mentioned that the problem was with the app on Roku, but it's just the app on any platform.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

EWiser said:


> [Video]


OMG, 51 seconds of Lady Button expressions. Thank you!


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

EWiser said:


> [Video]





EWiser said:


> [Video]


Martha Howe-Douglas on the panel looks so different from Fanny.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

An interesting compilation


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

A very good episode. We haven't seen much of the downstairs ghosts but they're really funny in their own way. Pete's "girlfriend" wasn't exactly likable but still enjoyable to watch.

Interesting how there were multiple ghosts in the restaurant and they all made a contribution.

I just knew Sam's mom wasn't going to transition just because she said some nice things. It was only when she clearly meant them that it happened. also, I was hoping Sam would get to have more visits.

That was nice what Hetty did at the end.

Headless ghost was the only one missing.

Also, I knew having the TV on wouldn't be enough since you can't have all the shows you want on one channel but I didn't think about sleep mode.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Good episode. Sam's mom Sheryl was played by Rachael Harris, who was Dr. Linda Martin on Lucifer.

Since Ghosts last aired, I've watched S1 & S2 of Ghosts-UK, and really come to love it. More than Ghosts-US. But this was a fun episode, with some really good moments. Still like the British ghosts more.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

Would have been funnier if it had been her dad, so waiter could have heard her say my father was just saying nice things hoping to get sucked off.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Agreed, very sweet with Hetty at the end. She is a hoot!
The actress who plays Nancy does the voice of Duncan's friend Bex on Duncanville. She's so funny! Wonder if she will stick around?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

jr461 said:


> For some reason *I thought they were in upstate NY* and not LI. I don't recall why I think that but I also don't recall any mentions of LI, either.


Correct, upstate NY, Ulster County.
In the latest episode (Sam's Mom), they mentioned that Sam had a article in the Ulster County Review (which was the plot of a prior episode, "Flower's Article")


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

The ghosts having to 'make things right' seems a bit unfair to the ghosts. If Sam hadn't hit her head and gained the ability to see ghosts, her mom would have been in that diner forever. She would've had no way to make amends.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Donbadabon said:


> The ghosts having to 'make things right' seems a bit unfair to the ghosts. If Sam hadn't hit her head and gained the ability to see ghosts, her mom would have been in that diner forever. She would've had no way to make amends.


To be fair the show is written by the living.

And ghosts don't exist.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And ghosts don't exist.


Whaaaaaaaaaaa????


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

HarleyRandom said:


> Headless ghost was the only one missing.


The US version doesn't have a headless ghost?

Talking about both versions in the same thread is getting a little confusing. Lol


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

hapster85 said:


> The US version doesn't have a headless ghost?
> 
> Talking about both versions in the same thread is getting a little confusing. Lol


There is a headless ghost in the US version, but he only makes sporadic appearances. Unlike UK Headless, who's seen (not seen?) in many scenes.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

The headless US ghost is a motorcyclist. 
Really has only been in the first episode. In the back ground. Don’t think the US writers know what to do with him. So they have just stopped having him in show. 
Not unusual for a US show. They generally focus on a small group of characters. A larger cast is hard to write for.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

EWiser said:


> The headless US ghost is a motorcyclist.
> Really has only been in the first episode. In the back ground. Don't think the US writers know what to do with him. So they have just stopped having him in show.
> Not unusual for a US show. They generally focus on a small group of characters. A larger cast is hard to write for.


They seem to be telling everyone's story. Maybe they'll tell his.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

EWiser said:


> Don't think the US writers know what to do with him. So they have just stopped having him in show.
> Not unusual for a US show.


See also Chuck Cunningham


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

jr461 said:


> See also Chuck Cunningham


And Judy Winslow.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeah, I'm guessing they've dropped the character if he hasn't appeared since the first episode. Not at all unusual, especially if that first episode was a pilot.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I vaguely recall seeing Headless Ghost at least once since the pilot.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Me too.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Looking at the cast list, I'll go out on a limb and say the headless motorcycle ghost is named Crash, played by Hudson Thames, and according to IMDb, he has appeared in one episode, the pilot.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I recall seeing the headless body after the pilot.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

The headless body wandered by in the background of one shot during the Halloween episode. I believe that's his only appearance since the pilot.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Native American and hippie missing last night, but given the circumstances, they should have been there to participate in the vote.

I was really glad the downstairs ghost finally disappeared. I was surprised she was there at all. But she made the episode more complicated.

I really liked how the Trevor situation was finally handled. I got worried when the sister refused to believe but they got really creative and finally convinced her. And Trevor really seemed more human and likable.

I still don't understand how Trevor could have done it in the first place. Either he can type on an iPad or he can't.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

HarleyRandom said:


> I still don't understand how Trevor could have done it in the first place. Either he can type on an iPad or he can't.


Trevor is the only Ghost that can interact with objects. Probably took him all night long to create that profile LOL


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Trevor is the only Ghost that can interact with objects. Probably took him all night long to create that profile LOL


Is the rule that he can interact with objects based on the fact that he's the most recent death? Maybe that ability fades over time?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Is the rule that he can interact with objects based on the fact that he's the most recent death? Maybe that ability fades over time?


We have no reason to think that. Each ghost has some weird ability (or maybe some of them do). That just happens to be his.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> We have no reason to think that. Each ghost has some weird ability (or maybe some of them do). That just happens to be his.


It was just something I wondered. I watched a few episodes of the UK version and I thought it was the same thing.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> Is the rule that he can interact with objects based on the fact that he's the most recent death? Maybe that ability fades over time?


Not sure....the UK version also has a ghost with similar "powers" but i've only seen S1.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

They all have some way to interact (shown again in the last episode).
In the UK version, some made sense, i.e., the Ghost who was burned at the stake gave a burning smell if someone walked through her.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> They all have some way to interact (shown again in the last episode).
> In the UK version, some made sense, i.e., the Ghost who was burned at the stake gave a burning smell if someone walked through her.


The abilities we've seen on the US show tend to make sense for the character too.

Alberta's singing can be heard by the living... She was a singer when she was alive.
When people pass through Isaac, it smells like farts... He died of dysentery.
When people pass through Flower, it makes them temporarily high... She was stoned when she was mauled by a bear.
Thorfinn can make lights flicker... He was killed by a lightning strike.
Trevor's ability to touch things is the only ghostly ability that doesn't seemingly directly relate to the nature of the person's life/death.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Doesn’t explain why, but Trevor has the same ability as his UK counterpart Julian. 
(as do many others, Viking & Caveman, for example)


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Trevor had his pants off, so maybe he was touching himself when he died.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

Donbadabon said:


> Trevor had his pants off, so maybe he was touching himself when he died.


That was my thought, maybe he was on a phone call with his uncle Toobin.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

gossamer88 said:


> Trevor is the only Ghost that can interact with objects. Probably took him all night long to create that profile LOL


Oh, yeah, each one has powers.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Donbadabon said:


> Trevor had his pants off, so maybe he was touching himself when he died.


I don't think he was just touching himself. I believe he died in the middle of having sex. I don't think they've specifically confirmed that yet, but it's been implied, also it's lines up with the equivalent character on the UK show.

I was thinking that could be the reason for his power since he was "touching" someone who was alive when he died.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

getbak said:


> I don't think he was just touching himself. I believe he died in the middle of having sex. I don't think they've specifically confirmed that yet, but it's been implied, also it's lines up with the equivalent character on the UK show.
> 
> I was thinking that could be the reason for his power since he was "touching" someone who was alive when he died.


soooo many jokes here that would get me banned from TCF...


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

One problem with the Jan. 20 episode. No explanation was given for the ghostproof safe. If you're going to create a world with certain rules, you should not break a rule just because the plot needs it broken. In this case, why couldn't the ghost in the safe simply walk out, and why couldn't a ghost walk in.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I assumed it was lead, and they were using the old Superman/X-ray trope that lead blocks different things.

But I agree, it seems they created a rule just to have a plot.

I did like the episode though.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

They also can sit on furniture (they even addressed that it doesn’t make sense in the UK Ghosts)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jamesbobo said:


> One problem with the Jan. 20 episode. No explanation was given for the ghostproof safe. If you're going to create a world with certain rules, you should not break a rule just because the plot needs it broken. In this case, why couldn't the ghost in the safe simply walk out, and why couldn't a ghost walk in.


Why? This is a sitcom not a sci fi film. They even made fun of it via Jay’s commentary. It is what it is. They never said ghosts can go through everything so they didn’t break any rules. You actually needed to know the makeup of the door?


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Why? This is a sitcom not a sci fi film. They even made fun of it via Jay’s commentary. It is what it is. They never said ghosts can go through everything so they didn’t break any rules. You actually needed to know the makeup of the door?


It didn't have to be what the door is made of. Maybe a curse was put on it by whoever trapped the body in it. Just have some explanation.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I wondered how they were going to get rid of the new ghost. I loved how telling him to GTH actually resulted in him GTH. And then when she tried it on Trevor I was cracking up. Very fun episode.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

jamesbobo said:


> It didn't have to be what the door is made of. Maybe a curse was put on it by whoever trapped the body in it. Just have some explanation.


Maybe that's the plot of a future episode.

If it's a successful network show they could have another 150 left, so there's time.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I wondered how they were going to get rid of the new ghost. I loved how telling him to GTH actually resulted in him GTH. And then when she tried it on Trevor I was cracking up. Very fun episode.


I didn't want him to stay around, but he couldn't leave the property. But I remembered moving on is the only way to get rid of a ghost. And this man was not moving on to "the good place", obviously.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

Family said:


> Maybe that's the plot of a future episode.
> 
> If it's a successful network show they could have another 150 left, so there's time.


So know they have a safe room from ghosts, can't enter or hear.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Why? This is a sitcom not a sci fi film. They even made fun of it via Jay’s commentary. It is what it is. They never said ghosts can go through everything so they didn’t break any rules. You actually needed to know the makeup of the door?


I've seen plenty of sci-fi films / TV shows where the rules make no sense or are constantly borked. And people on here spending page after page point them out. I never care enough about such things. For a comedy, all I want is funny and this show is usually pretty funny. the robber baron walking through people and making them horny for a few seconds was really funny.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

HarleyRandom said:


> I didn't want him to stay around, but he couldn't leave the property. But I remembered moving on is the only way to get rid of a ghost. And this man was not moving on to "the good place", obviously.


Moving on is called getting s*cked off.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

Yeah, but the old guy went down on them.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

EWiser said:


> Moving on is called getting s*ck off.


I thought it was s*cked off.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I recently started watching this.. Checking Paramount+, I have watched the first 8 episodes. It's definitely on the more repetitive end of sitcoms I watch, but also has stayed funny longer than I thought.. Will keep watching (likely in bursts).


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

This might be a show where watching one a week is better than binging: they definitely don't seem repetitive to me. This one was great: when it started and the bride and groom showed up I thought "ugh this will be a long episode" but they quickly got rid of them, they didn't spend a ridiculous amount of time rehashing the "the ghost made me horny" joke, and the episode turned out to be really funny. Nice!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

"I love it when the mythology gets expanded!"

and

"Go to hell!"


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I wondered how they were going to get rid of the new ghost. I loved how telling him to GTH actually resulted in him GTH. And then when she tried it on Trevor I was cracking up. Very fun episode.


I figured they were going to get him back into the vault and close the door. That way, he could come back some time later. So, hell was unexpected.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

I was thinking same thing.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I suppose he didn't go to hell in the past because he was in the vault since his death? And he didn't go down on them earlier once he was released because...it wouldn't have been as funny?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I suppose he didn't go to hell in the past because he was in the vault since his death? And he didn't go down on them earlier once he was released because...it wouldn't have been as funny?


If we try to use show logic, he didn’t go down because there was no one to go down on. He had to show he was unrepentant. He went down after his defiance that he would never change. And of course he didn’t get sucked off because there was no one to help him get sucked off. 

That was fun to write.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I checked the listings for the next several weeks and didn't see this show, at least not at its normal time.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> I checked the listings for the next several weeks and didn't see this show, at least not at its normal time.


I think it was originally a 13 episode season. And we've had 13 eps. CBS gave it a full-season order sometime after it started airing, but now Covid has shut down production.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I heard them advertising that there would be 2 episodes of B Positive next week. That's a bad substitution for Ghosts if that's what it is.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Looks like we’ll have a long wait for S2.
If you have HBO MAX, now’s a good time for the UK Ghosts


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> Looks like we’ll have a long wait for S2.
> If you have HBO MAX, now’s a good time for the UK Ghosts


That's an excellent idea. Will do that today!


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

stellie93 said:


> I heard them advertising that there would be 2 episodes of B Positive next week. That's a bad substitution for Ghosts if that's what it is.


Or a bad sign for B Positive ... burning off episodes.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Hope this doesn’t turn into a new ghost a week show. So many stories can be told with the current ghosts. Just watch the UK version to see.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

stellie93 said:


> I heard them advertising that there would be 2 episodes of B Positive next week. That's a bad substitution for Ghosts if that's what it is.


Definitely.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

DVR_Dave said:


> Or a bad sign for B Positive ... burning off episodes.


That would be a good thing. Just throw them into the fireplace at the nursing home if it has one.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> Looks like we’ll have a long wait for S2.
> If you have HBO MAX, now’s a good time for the UK Ghosts


Ghosts’ season is not over. It’s taking a break for one week of doubling up on B+ (in efforts to end that show’s 18-ep season before March Madness, after which it’s replaced by How We Roll) and then a couple of weeks to miss the Olympics. It will get at least 22 episodes. It’s currently CBS’s highest-rated comedy in L+7, so it’s not going anywhere.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

A comment here said that COVID shut down production, which is why I said it would be a long wait, but I incorrectly said S2, When it does return with new episodes, it will be, as you noted, a continuation of S1. My Guide shows that Feb 3rd is a rerun of the Halloween episode.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Who is Hetty?

Television Q&A: Is 'Yellowstone' coming back? | Pittsburgh Post-Gazette


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

EWiser said:


> Hope this doesn’t turn into a new ghost a week show. So many stories can be told with the current ghosts. Just watch the UK version to see.


Well, to be fair, it's a British show. That means it's 6 episodes per season. So two seasons there is less than the episodes we've had here in the U.S.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

When you watch a lot of Brit show you realize US tv shows pad there shows a lot. 
Would rather watch 6 to 10 good episodes than 22 with 12 bad episodes.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

jamesbobo said:


> It didn't have to be what the door is made of. Maybe a curse was put on it by whoever trapped the body in it. Just have some explanation.


How could they have explained it? The only thing the ghosts in the house know is what they've learned since becoming ghosts. They can't leave to find other ghosts to share information. The only thing Sam and Jay know about ghosts is what they've learned from the ghosts they've met. And Jay gets it secondhand.

The ghosts didn't know the vault existed until the contractor found it. They obviously haven't encountered any other walls they can't pass through. So where would the explanation have come from? The only thing that might have been plausible would have been Elias saying someone had put a curse on him, and he'd been trapped there since. But that would probably only have explained why he couldn't get out, not why they couldn't get in.

Plus it would have felt contrived. I think they did the right thing, and left it a mystery. Besides, a good ghost story needs a little mystery.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Renewed for a second season...









CBS Issues Early Renewals to 3 Series, Including Freshman Hit Ghosts


Ghosts is in no danger of getting ghosted by CBS: The network has renewed the freshman comedy for a second season




tvline.com


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Awesome, I really love this show.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

gchance said:


> Awesome, I really love this show.


Had my doubts when I first heard about it, but I've really been enjoying it too. I think my wife may even be starting to. Well, when I'm watching it, she doesn't leave the room. Lol


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I haven't watched the British version (yet?). Can someone give a high level version of who the different ghosts are in the British version? Obviously, in the US version, several are very specifically American characters -- American Indian, Revolutionary war guy (he's a stereotype in multiple ways!).. Are there British stereotypes on that one?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> But this felt like the Office to me. A bunch of shrill unlikeable characters on the British show versus relatable characters on the American one.


I finally saw Ricky Gervais (I have a wishlist for him) sort of compare the British office vs the U.S. Office on some recent show. I forget exactly what he said, but it was something like the British one will always be first in his heart, but he likes the wealth from the U.S. version. (I seem to remember in the past that he made $50K/episode for the US version..)

(I can imagine some people liking the original better, the U.S. version definitely has a more cliche happy storyline without giving more spoilers..)


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mattack said:


> I haven't watched the British version (yet?). Can someone give a high level version of who the different ghosts are in the British version? Obviously, in the US version, several are very specifically American characters -- American Indian, Revolutionary war guy (he's a stereotype in multiple ways!).. Are there British stereotypes on that one?


Here's a link to the Cast section of Ghosts-UK. It gives brief descriptions of the different ghosts, and you can easily catch the similarities (and differences).








Ghosts (2019 TV series) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

mattack said:


> I finally saw Ricky Gervais (I have a wishlist for him) sort of compare the British office vs the U.S. Office on some recent show. I forget exactly what he said, but it was something like the British one will always be first in his heart, but he likes the wealth from the U.S. version. (I seem to remember in the past that he made $50K/episode for the US version..)
> 
> (I can imagine some people liking the original better, the U.S. version definitely has a more cliche happy storyline without giving more spoilers..)


“_Well, I thought the British office was the best. But my accountant assures me that it’s the American version."_


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Here's a link to the Cast section of Ghosts-UK. It gives brief descriptions of the different ghosts, and you can easily catch the similarities (and differences).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love all the ghosts from the two different shows, although sometimes I wish Robin (the caveman) was in the US version. That said whenever I think that, I think of Thorfin and want him as well. Both shows are done very well, and I like each for different reasons.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

If I were to bring one character from the UK to the US, it would be Mary though I’m not sure how they would do it. She could replace Flower. 

Vice versus, i prefer Alberta to Kitty who is just too childish for me.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Kitty (UK) brings a bit of innocence that the series can play off of (i.e, as in the last Christmas Specia)


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

Oh man, Kitty from the UK version is the one thing that really rubs my fur the wrong way. I'm only thru season 2 and am really hoping she'll get sucked off.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

lalouque said:


> Oh man, Kitty from the UK version is the one thing that really rubs my fur the wrong way. I'm only thru season 2 and *am really hoping she'll get sucked off*.


[ beavis and butthead ] heh heh heh [ / beavis and butthead ]


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

lalouque said:


> Oh man, Kitty from the UK version is the one thing that really rubs my fur the wrong way. I'm only thru season 2 and am really hoping she'll get sucked off.


She's also the one I like the least. Her over-the-top naivete sometimes gets unbearable.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

All eps shown so far on Pluto now.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I can't believe Trevor didn't know what happened to Bernie Madoff.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Trevor died before the Madoff Scandal, and the Ghosts didn’t get any news or had TV until Samantha recently inherited the house.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> Trevor died before the Madoff Scandal, and the Ghosts didn’t get any news or had TV until Samantha recently inherited the house.


I assume so as well. Did we ever get a date on Trevor’s demise? He is supposed to be the newest ghost and Pete supposedly died in 1985. But Trevor screams 1980s maybe early 1990s. 

Madoff scandal broke in 1999.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Where can you get the British version? I thought someone said Pluto, but I can't find it. Is it's title just Ghosts?


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

Pluto has the U.S version.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

HBO Max has the British version. And I think Prime Video does too.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

TonyD79 said:


> I assume so as well. Did we ever get a date on Trevor’s demise? He is supposed to be the newest ghost and Pete supposedly died in 1985. But Trevor screams 1980s maybe early 1990s.
> 
> Madoff scandal broke in 1999.


I thought 80’s also, but in the pilot Trevor mentioned a party at Montaulk LI for Tara Reid’s birthday, which would be early 2000‘s (she became famous after American Pie)
The Madoff scandal broke in 2008. (He was first reported to the SEC in 1999)


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> HBO Max has the British version.


That's where I'm watching it.

I just finished S2. The Christmas episode. 🥰


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> I thought 80’s also, but in the pilot Trevor mentioned a party at Montaulk LI for Tara Reid’s birthday, which would be early 2000‘s (she became famous after American Pie)
> The Madoff scandal broke in 2008. (He was first reported to the SEC in 1999)


Okay. Then his lack of knowledge about the internet doesn’t add up. Social media, sure.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> HBO Max has the British version. And I think Prime Video does too.


You can buy episodes of the UK show from prime, Vudu and Roku. 

They are included with HBO Max. 

That’s according to Roku search.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

TonyD79 said:


> Okay. Then his lack of knowledge about the internet doesn’t add up. Social media, sure.


We’ll probably get a backstory of his death at some point.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Trevor says that Tara Reid's party was in the summer of 1998. He also tells Sam his three best stocks are Enron, Circuit City, and Blockbuster. The Enron scandal broke in late 2001, so he must have died before then.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

getbak said:


> Trevor says that Tara Reid's party was in the summer of 1998.


The Big Lebowski came out a few months before that, so that tracks...


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

stellie93 said:


> Where can you get the British version? I thought someone said Pluto, but I can't find it. Is it's title just Ghosts?


HBO max prime if you get HBO Max thru Amazon.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Oops, never mind...you mean "HBO Max, or Prime if you get HBO Max through Amazon."

In other words, HBO Max.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> We’ll probably get a backstory of his death at some point.


We got one for the UK version, so, I hope so.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice Variety article about the series: ‘Ghosts’ Has Become Such a Big Hit That Even CBS Execs Are Surprised: ‘TikTok Is Blowing Up!’

Warning: there are somewhat spoilery bits about the closing episodes for the season, including:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Future episodes will continue to introduce a few more ghosts — it’s a large property, after all — as well as the return of Crash, the headless 1950s ghost seen in the pilot.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Weird situation last night. "Young Sheldon": was the Halloween episode of this show. And the Halloween episode of this show, which lasted about a minute, was Celebrity Big Brother. This is a quirk of Edge that confuses me. I'm pretty sure Roamio, when it is told to do a manual recording, knows to tell me it is the show that starts a minute later than the start time, not the show that's already on.

I didn't know about this Miss Manners column when it was new, but anyway:

You Can't Go Almost-Home Again - Miss Manners | UExpress


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

In a episode of Fam, the mother in law keeps bragging about how many STD's (save the date) she has while planning wedding. Would be another good line for Berta to say Sam to cringe, arrow guy to roll eyes and pantsless to snicker at since weddings are part of their plan for house.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

So we had never watched the UK version, so our first time watching this series was the U.S. version, and like everyone else we have absolutely loved it. During this break in episodes we started watching the UK shows, and after a couple of episodes both my wife and I both agreed that we liked the US version much better. But we have now watched about 10 of the UK and it has grown on us so much that now we are not sure which one we like better- they are both fantastic......


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

They’re both great, but I like the UK version just a little bit more 😁


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the UK and US versions a lot and on their own. I don't think I can say I like one better than the other. Even though the US is based on the UK show and therefore there is a shared lineage and plenty of similarities, I am able to watch them as if they were two distinct series.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

dwells said:


> So we had never watched the UK version, so our first time watching this series was the U.S. version, and like everyone else we have absolutely loved it. During this break in episodes we started watching the UK shows, and after a couple of episodes both my wife and I both agreed that we liked the US version much better. But we have now watched about 10 of the UK and it has grown on us so much that now we are not sure which one we like better- they are both fantastic......


That's me. People say the UK one is better, but I like both for different reasons (and the same reasons too). I adore Robin (the caveman) from the UK version, but also love Thorfinn (the viking) on the US version.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

I enjoy the UK version because the actors are also the writers of the show. They developed the show and work together on other Brit comedy shows. The Us show is just actors reading lines. It show in that in the UK show all the ghost’s appear in all the episodes. Where the US show will only show a few of the Ghosts and some ghost like the headless biker has only been shown once.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Now that the US version is a hit, I think we will see all, or most of, the Ghosts in all episodes (btw, the headless UK ghost is seen infrequently, except for the episode on his backheadstory)


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

It seems odd to me that the best writers would be good actors or that the best actors would be good writers.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Tony_T said:


> Now that the US version is a hit, I think we will see all, or most of, the Ghosts in all episodes (btw, the headless UK ghost is seen infrequently, except for the episode on his backheadstory)


The actor that plays the headless ghost in the UK show also plays Robin the caveman.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

New episodes start next week.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

The one on 3/3 should be good, Thorfinn getting therapy.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

I always thought I had seen Alberta in something before, was watching a Young Sheldon there she was.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

H2ZX said:


> I always thought I had seen Alberta in something before, was watching a Young Sheldon there she was.


She was a regular until Sheldon went to college. Her character got her degree at Oral Roberts University.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

A very good episode last night.

I was disappointed the Native Americans didn't make a joke when they switched to English. And i wonder if they went to the trouble of using an authentic language?

I really don't understand how Jay enjoyed watching the game with Pete once he no longer had a translator. 

I was amazed at how much Flower knew about the game. Certainly more than I did. I've heard the names Pete had, but she knew facts and names from a long time ago. I guess she would have learned some of those details when she was young, but depending on how old she was, they probably wouldn't have been current.

We have officially confirmed Trevor is not wearing underwear.

Whenever I delete something permanently i am warned. TiVo does this too. I'm thinking Trevor hadn't really made it go away.

I can't believe it's taken me so long to say it, but my glasses look like Pete's. The older frames are larger like his but the newer ones are essentially the same style.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

IIRC, the pilot episode confirmed that about Trevor.
Found it:


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

The soldier said people in Massachusetts were less intelligent. I find that hard to believe because of MIT, Harvard and the hospitals. Massachusetts is a state I associate with intelligence.

Although the Magliozzi brothers from NPR are from there.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Read an interview with the actor who plays Sass. The actor playing his dad is his real dad! I love it!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Finished the UK Ghosts tonight. Loved that final episode, the Christmas one. Does anyone know if they plan on making any more?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

UK Ghosts_: “In November 2021, a fourth series was announced, with production set to commence in January_”


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> UK Ghosts_: “In November 2021, a fourth series was announced, with production set to commence in January_”


Thanks! Great news.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

Already rerunning the Jay's Sister ep 3/10.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Wow. This last episode about the website was just awful. I can't imagine what went on in the writers room, but did they really think this was a good episode?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

“Don’t forget sucked off part. Important for context.”


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> “Don’t forget sucked off part. Important for context.”


Now that was funny because she can't explain the clean meaning.

On the subject of naughty humor, Sam could have translated what Thorfinn said and made a reference to what women have, not men.

She's had brains in her mouth before. Another acting role.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

That was a nice scene between Hetty and Oscar.

But of course Thorfinn is one of the funniest characters.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> That was a nice scene between Hetty and Oscar.
> 
> But of course Thorfinn is one of the funniest characters.


Yes. He was nuts over that squirrel.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

H2ZX said:


> Already rerunning the Jay's Sister ep 3/10.


New episodes return 03/31


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Not fair! They get us all excited about the Trevor story and THEN tell us it's not tonight.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

HarleyRandom said:


> Not fair! They get us all excited about the Trevor story and THEN tell us it's not tonight.


That will be 3/31 when it returns.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

UK Show just wrapped for next season


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Donbadabon said:


> Wow. This last episode about the website was just awful. I can't imagine what went on in the writers room, but did they really think this was a good episode?


I thought it was funny.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Enjoyed it also.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Me three


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I had three recordings of a basketball game last night.

I suppose I no longer need the manual recordings. Except "Jeopardy" which won't record because it already did.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

And it's back!

This is still one of the funniest, and most touching, sitcoms on TV.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> And it's back!
> 
> This is still one of the funniest, and most touching, sitcoms on TV.


I thought last night's was one of the better episodes of the season.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

That was amazing. Trevor is a good guy after all.

Thor's scenes made me kind of uncomfortable but the headless character finally got used again. I do wonder how that works. If the person is that short he or she couldn't have arms that long.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Really good episode. Very gasp-worthy.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> That was amazing. Trevor is a good guy after all.
> 
> Thor's scenes made me kind of uncomfortable but the headless character finally got used again. I do wonder how that works. If the person is that short he or she couldn't have arms that long.


In the British version, two different actors play the character. The head also plays the caveman. I’m sure the body guy is just shorter.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Good episode, 2 weeks till next.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

In the British version, the headless ghost wears very bulky clothes, so they do it with a shorter actor whose head is covered by the costume.

In the US version, the costume is just a t-shirt and a leather jacket, so it's probably a digital replacement. It's likely an actor wearing a green mask on set and they key it out over the background and do a quick animation to make the wound on the neck.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> I thought last night's was one of the better episodes of the season.


Was just coming here to say this.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Have we seen the headless ghost's head?

Looks like a ghost we haven't seen yet next week.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Yeah, I try not to watch “next week on”, but caught that (spoiler): there is another new ghost that’s been around for awhile. Not sure how they will explain how Sam missed her, or if she will get ”sucked off” by the end of the episode


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> Yeah, I try not to watch “next week on”, but caught that (spoiler): there is another new ghost that’s been around for awhile. Not sure how they will explain how Sam missed her, or if she will get ”sucked off” by the end of the episode


They already explained it in the next week trailer.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

TonyD79 said:


> They already explained it in the next week trailer.


Only if there are bedrooms that Sam has not entered yet.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> Only if there are bedrooms that Sam has not entered yet.


It’s a big house.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Tony_T said:


> Only if there are bedrooms that Sam has not entered yet.





TonyD79 said:


> It’s a big house.


Did they say where the teenage ghost had been sleeping? I missed it if so. Plus the ghosts, much less Sam, didn't know about the vault under the house until the contractor showed them. So yeah, there are lots of places she could have been for her months long slumber.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Details next week. It was just a quick line about her sleeping for months at a time.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

in 2 weeks


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I needed something light and quick to rotate in among my other shows, so I tried a few episodes of Ghosts. It's fun. I'm going to keep getting caught up.

I know that a lot of the ghosts' history was covered in the first couple of episodes. I watched those on the treadmill so missed some of the dialog. Did we learn why Trevor has no pants? I am through episode six at this point, and I see that episode sixteen, which just aired, is titled "Trevor's Pants", so if we didn't find out at the start of the season, don't tell me. But if there is some backstory I missed early on, can someone please fill me in?


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

cmontyburns said:


> I needed something light and quick to rotate in among my other shows, so I tried a few episodes of Ghosts. It's fun. I'm going to keep getting caught up.
> 
> I know that a lot of the ghosts' history was covered in the first couple of episodes. I watched those on the treadmill so missed some of the dialog. Did we learn why Trevor has no pants? I am through episode six at this point, and I see that episode sixteen, which just aired, is titled "Trevor's Pants", so if we didn't find out at the start of the season, don't tell me. But if there is some backstory I missed early on, can someone please fill me in?


Keep watching. 

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cmontyburns said:


> I needed something light and quick to rotate in among my other shows, so I tried a few episodes of Ghosts. It's fun. I'm going to keep getting caught up.
> 
> I know that a lot of the ghosts' history was covered in the first couple of episodes. I watched those on the treadmill so missed some of the dialog. Did we learn why Trevor has no pants? I am through episode six at this point, and I see that episode sixteen, which just aired, is titled "Trevor's Pants", so if we didn't find out at the start of the season, don't tell me. But if there is some backstory I missed early on, can someone please fill me in?


They have been taking their time covering the deaths in detail. They didn’t do Trevor until this week. And they haven’t done Crash at all (although we can assume how he died).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> in 2 weeks


Yes. 



Spoiler



The title of the episode is Attic Girl.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Ok, that makes sense 😀


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

cmontyburns said:


> Did we learn why Trevor has no pants?





Spoiler



We've been led to believe it's something sexual.

It's not. It's proof he's actually a good person.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The person you are replying to asked NOT to have spoilers on what the story is.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

terpfan1980 said:


> The person you are replying to asked NOT to have spoilers on what the story is.


Sorry. I tried not to. I thought he might be interested in one simple fact.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

HarleyRandom said:


> Weird situation last night. "Young Sheldon": was the Halloween episode of this show. And the Halloween episode of this show, which lasted about a minute, was Celebrity Big Brother. This is a quirk of Edge that confuses me. I'm pretty sure Roamio, when it is told to do a manual recording, knows to tell me it is the show that starts a minute later than the start time, not the show that's already on.


I realize I'm several pages behind, but I don't understand what you're saying here. I have not used an Edge.. but if a show has skipmode (i.e. commercial breaks properly marked), then even if you have padding before/after a show, then you will e.g. be able to skip to the beginning of a show even if it's ~1 minute into the recording.. (I'm ignoring the fact that the skip modes times are often WRONG nowadays.. but it's still less bad than having to ALWAYS FF or 30 second skip through commercials.)

e.g. I add 1 minute pre-pad and 1 minute post pad to MOST everything (except PBS, and there are a handful of shows that I took the pre-pad off).


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

mattack said:


> I realize I'm several pages behind, but I don't understand what you're saying here. I have not used an Edge.. but if a show has skipmode (i.e. commercial breaks properly marked), then even if you have padding before/after a show, then you will e.g. be able to skip to the beginning of a show even if it's ~1 minute into the recording.. (I'm ignoring the fact that the skip modes times are often WRONG nowadays.. but it's still less bad than having to ALWAYS FF or 30 second skip through commercials.)
> 
> e.g. I add 1 minute pre-pad and 1 minute post pad to MOST everything (except PBS, and there are a handful of shows that I took the pre-pad off).


If you don't understand, I certainly don't. The Roamio knows what show I intended to record manually even if it started one minute late according to the listings. The Edge thinks that if the time the recording starts is during the previous show which ran one minute long and the listings say it was supposed to, then I am told that is the show I recorded.

The listings say "United States of Al" starts at 8:31. Therefore, until I tell the Edge to stop recording the show manually, I will always be told I recorded "Young Sheldon". The listings say "Ghosts" starts at 9:01. This means when I record it, I am told I recorded "United States of Al". I don't even know how I was able to get a season pass for "Ghosts", and it's probably safer in the event of a schedule change to continue those manual recordings.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I don’t understand why you are using manual recordings. TiVo is designed to record shows even when they change time slots. The exception is sports run overs that delay shows at the last minute but you can pad those (mostly Sundays) to ensure you get the end.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> I don’t understand why you are using manual recordings. TiVo is designed to record shows even when they change time slots. The exception is sports run overs that delay shows at the last minute but you can pad those (mostly Sundays) to ensure you get the end.


Yeah, @HarleyRandom should be able to set the recordings up by program name, not manual recordings, and from there should be able to edit the options to include having the recordings start 1 minute (or more) early to pad the recording, as well as padding the recording's duration (end time) by a similar amount. There are options that control what happens if there is a conflict in the recording times, so that padding can be clipped if needed because there aren't enough tuners available, etc.

Using manual recordings may work in most cases, but... those times when the program shifts around on the schedule, moves nights unexpectedly, etc., will burn you. Meanwhile setting up to record the program on Any Channel will find the program by name, record it, and make it easy to tell what you had recorded.

Sounds more like HarleyRandom is using the TiVo more like a VCR than as a DVR.

Whatever works, but it sounds like more work than it should be.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> I don’t understand why you are using manual recordings. TiVo is designed to record shows even when they change time slots. The exception is sports run overs that delay shows at the last minute but you can pad those (mostly Sundays) to ensure you get the end.


I had to do that at first because Roamio listings were easy to use and I have yet to figure out how to do them on the Edge. My intention was to hook the Roamio to cable but that meant moving it to another room and I just didn't want to go to the trouble. I'm not even sure I can get Wi-Fi to work when I do it, which means I would have temporarily move the wire connecting the Edge to the Internet to get my listings.

Once I had the show recorded I figured out how to create a one pass. I keep doing the manual recordings in case something airs that I didn't know about. I could do a better job of looking up what is on, but I might not. For example, weather bulletins pre-empted part of some shows and when the time comes for reruns, as longas the episode airs in the same slot I'm fine.

Oh, another good reason. I would have missed the Kardashians special!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Sorry. I don’t understand what you are saying. Edge works like Roamio. Pick a show and say One Pass.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> Sorry. I don’t understand what you are saying. Edge works like Roamio. Pick a show and say One Pass.


Edge does not work like Roamio. Pick a show from where?


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

HarleyRandom said:


> Edge does not work like Roamio. Pick a show from where?


From the guide. If you don't have guide data, you may need to rerun setup I would guess.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Flop said:


> From the guide. If you don't have guide data, you may need to rerun setup I would guess.


I think @HarleyRandom hasn't hooked the Edge up to the internet and has no guide on it currently but I may be wrong in my assumption based on what I tried to read here.

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

OnePass FAQ:




__





Tivo Customer Support Community







tivoidp.tivo.com


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

terpfan1980 said:


> I think @HarleyRandom hasn't hooked the Edge up to the internet and has no guide on it currently but I may be wrong in my assumption based on what I tried to read here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


Can’t be because of the comment that the show will be mislabeled. Can’t be mislabeled if no guide data. 

Sorry I didn’t mean for this to go off the rails.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

He may be used to the old TE software on the Roamio and has the new TE on the Edge. Although the basic method is the same.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Isn’t it as simple as highlighting a show in the Guide (or while in Live TV), Press Record, and select 1Pass?

BTW, Ghosts re-run tonight was the one when the contractor found the secret passageway that led to the safe. 😀


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Flop said:


> From the guide. If you don't have guide data, you may need to rerun setup I would guess.





terpfan1980 said:


> I think @HarleyRandom hasn't hooked the Edge up to the internet and has no guide on it currently but I may be wrong in my assumption based on what I tried to read here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


When I select a time to record manually, I get a show or list of shows. That's not the problem.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

cmontyburns said:


> He may be used to the old TE software on the Roamio and has the new TE on the Edge. Although the basic method is the same.


Exactly. Whatever I did on the Roamio, there's no such option.

So with the manual recording this week, I got an older woman and Coach from "Coach" (the grandfather from "Parenthood") talking about gambling and a fat man so happy to be alone to watch football when a visitor showed up. Did not seem to be "Ghosts" so I quit watching. However, I was fooled because the background music was the same.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> Exactly. Whatever I did on the Roamio, there's no such option.
> 
> So with the manual recording this week, I got an older woman and Coach from "Coach" (the grandfather from "Parenthood") talking about gambling and a fat man so happy to be alone to watch football when a visitor showed up. Did not seem to be "Ghosts" so I quit watching. However, I was fooled because the background music was the same.


The options are still there, just not in the same format you were used to it, but they are still there.

Regardless of what you were used to, use the "Guide" button on your remote to open up the guide.

If you know what channel you want to view the guide for, you can use the number buttons to enter that channel number, the guide will go there automatically (without changing the channel on the live programming you were watching).

In the guide, you can use the circle around the "Select/Enter" button to navigate forward or backwards in the guide, as well as moving up and down the list of channels. Move forward to whatever time you want to check the programming for if you aren't already tuned to the channel and show you wanted to record.

Highlight the show and then you can hit the "Record" button on your remote to begin to setup a season pass for recording that show. If you are watching live already it may not offer you the option to set up a season pass and may simply start recording just that one episode. You can press the Info button on the program listing and bring up more options. From there you'll find an option to record with a season pass.

The "New experience" that is given on the TiVo Edge is different, but not so radically different that you shouldn't be able to figure it out. Seriously, if you are doing manual recordings, that is typically way more hassle than making use of the Guide button and working within the guide.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

terpfan1980 said:


> Seriously, if you are doing manual recordings, that is typically way more hassle than making use of the Guide button and working within the guide.


At least it works.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

HarleyRandom said:


> So with the manual recording this week, I got an older woman and Coach from "Coach" (the grandfather from "Parenthood") talking about gambling and a fat man so happy to be alone to watch football when a visitor showed up. Did not seem to be "Ghosts" so I quit watching. However, I was fooled because the background music was the same.


Sounds like Young Sheldon. It's on CBS the same night as Ghosts.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

terpfan1980 said:


> Regardless of what you were used to, use the "Guide" button on your remote to open up the guide.


I'll see what happens tonight, but I won't report back until Sunday.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

My 1Pass recored the Ghosts rerun (it should have been skipped, but the guide data did not have a description or episode#)


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> My 1Pass recored the Ghosts rerun (it should have been skipped, but the guide data did not have a description or episode#)


Same. First time that's happened in a while. It's common to see episodes of various series in the To-Do List, but they usually get cleaned up before recording.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Ghosts moved back 1/2 hour, and a rerun of Young Sheldon aired in Ghosts normal timeslot last night.
I think CBS was trying something to get more people to watch Ghosts.
Another reason you don't want to manually record things, you never know when it will air in a different timeslot.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Why manually record a series with a Tivo? Use a 1Pass. There are many options with a 1Pass, for example, only record new episode, pad minutes to the show, limit the number of recordings, etc..


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Tony_T said:


> Why manually record a series with a Tivo? Use a 1Pass. There are many options with a 1Pass, for example, only record new episode, pad minutes to the show, limit the number of recordings, etc..


Yeah, if you set up a manual recording, you're not setting up a manual recording for a show...you're setting up a manual recording for a time-slot.

The only time I use manual recordings is for shows that have multiple airings without distinct Guide Data (yeah, MSNBC, I'm lookin' at YOU!), to avoid having multiple copies of the same episode clogging up my Now Playing list.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> My 1Pass recored the Ghosts rerun (it should have been skipped, but the guide data did not have a description or episode#)


It was in my ToDo List until a few hours before the show. It did not record.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Tony_T said:


> Why manually record a series with a Tivo? Use a 1Pass. There are many options with a 1Pass, for example, only record new episode, pad minutes to the show, limit the number of recordings, etc..


Again, this is about recording the show for the first time. Once I have done that, the options for the series can be accessed such as a OnePass.

I tried the Guide button as I did when I first got the Bolt. No change. I have a vague idea of what to do with shows airing that day. It's easier just to set up a manual recording and do everything then.

Also, I have to do it with "Jeopardy". No matter what, the Edge or the Roamio thinks I already recorded the episode even if there was some big news story causing network news to stay on an extra half hour, or a weather event causing continuous coverage. "Jeopardy" airs a half hour later on a different station.

I thought I wouldn't have time to post this but I got up really early this morning for some reason.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

WuMo by Wulff & Morgenthaler for April 11, 2022 - GoComics


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

I knew I recognized attic, girl but didn't figure it out till she said she wanted a prom. Remembered her from Fam (show I had to ask for ID on this forum recently).


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

H2ZX said:


> I knew I recognized attic, girl but didn't figure it out till she said she wanted a prom. Remembered her from Fam (show I had to ask for ID on this forum recently).


Took me a minute also. She's playing almost the same type character.

_"Sucked off on Prom Night? I guess anything's possible."_ Standards & Practices gotta be ****tin' their pants.

And a Grateful Dead reference! An excellent episode. ⚡


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

This show keeps firing on all cylinders. The shout-out to U2 at the end was great. Hetty’s hatred of the Irish was even better.

Hard to believe it’s the season finale next week.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

It might be all in my head, but the similarities and references to Bewitched keep coming.

Jay being like Darren and the lead named Samantha.

Last night Jay made a reference to Samantha being cute with her nose twitch.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

H2ZX said:


> I knew I recognized attic, girl but didn't figure it out till she said she wanted a prom. Remembered her from Fam (show I had to ask for ID on this forum recently).


That was a good show. Didn't last nearly long enough.

I couldn't stand that girl. I might have liked her better on the other show.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I liked the music Alberta chose. On the other hand, Sam was not technically correct when she said there was music playing when she walked in.

Sam was cute in a nerdy way as a teen.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I really dislike overt product promotion in shows, but at least this one was elemental to the plot of the episode.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I prefer they used a real device rather than a fake one.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> I prefer they used a real device rather than a fake one.


Yeah, when they use fake Googles to search for something on the internet, it yanks me right out of the story.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Non-Echo devices can have Alexa built-in. It didn’t need to be an actual Echo to be realistic. Besides, there are so many Echo models now, most people probably would have no idea if it were a real Amazon one or not. YMMV, obviously.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Why use Alexa and use a different device than the flagship device?


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

I got tired of my Alexa lighting up every time they said the word. But it was a great episode.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Mine didn’t at all. They supposedly can put something in the audio to not get false wakes from shows like that. Early on, mine woke up all the time. Now it wakes on names like Alexis or other accidental combinations of syllables.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Mine didn’t at all. They supposedly can put something in the audio to not get false wakes from shows like that. Early on, mine woke up all the time. Now it wakes on names like Alexis or other accidental combinations of syllables.


Same here. Nothing for Ghosts. But MAN did it love The 100 before Lexa got killed! I finally had to just turn it off before I started watching...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> I got tired of my Alexa lighting up every time they said the word. But it was a great episode.


Mine lit up a lot but it's also right near my center speaker. I just unplugged mine eventually.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Mine lit up a lot but it's also right near my center speaker. I just unplugged mine eventually.


Which model do you have? They all have a mute button, don’t they?


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

If I remember arrow guy had the girls scout troop at the manor the same year or very close to attic girls attack. I wonder if he pointed out area to kids where the escaped from the insane asylum (obviously close) chainsaw killer murdered her.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Pete died in 1985. The attack on Stephanie happened in 1987.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

Thorfinn (Devan Chandler Long) was on The Rookie for a couple of episodes? I didn't even recognize him.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

Nothing new to add except to say this show continues to be absolutely fantastic. If it can keep this quality up it may go down as one of our favorite comedies all time........


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Nice season wrap up. Onto the next chapter.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I think I read the UK S4 is about ready to be released.

Agree, nice finale. I really thought that ghost at the Farnsby & B would play a role. Nice misdirection.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Very good episode and I was so disappointed about Nigel until I found out. And why is one of the cholera ghosts also Nigel?

Cousin Larry is really annoying. But I was hoping Balki would be his first guest. With Jennifer or Mary Anne.

I can't stand waiting all summer for more.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

_Below, co-showrunners Joe Wiseman and Joe Port break down the dangerous grand opening of the B&B — is Jay OK?! — and Isaac’s monumental confession. Plus, the duo tease their plans for Season 2. [Ed: no spoilers in link]_









Ghosts Bosses Discuss B&B's Future, Isaac's Big Moment and Season 2 Plans


Warning: The following contains spoilers from Thursday’s Ghosts finale. Proceed at your own risk! Watch your step at Woodstone! The opening of Sam and Jay’s B&B got off to a precari…




tvline.com


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

astrohip said:


> I think I read the UK S4 is about ready to be released.
> 
> Agree, nice finale. I really thought that ghost at the Farnsby & B would play a role. Nice misdirection.


UK Ghosts just wrapped filming. This is a fall show on the BBC.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Farnsby & B is a beautiful house.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Let's go Brandon!

He didn't win, but on an awards show I discovered I hadn't watched, the soldier was nominated. I was surprised Hetty wasn't.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

HarleyRandom said:


> Let's go Brandon!


no political talk please  lol


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

andyw715 said:


> no political talk please  lol


Plus language of that sort is not allowed in this forum...


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Cannot wait!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540006005504847872


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Should have included the headless guy (with subtitle) 😁


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Tony_T said:


> Should have included the headless guy (with subtitle) 😁


I watched another show with a headless girl. They found her head in the trash and she yelled at the body for going off and leaving her.

A cop investigating the body brought it to where the person might have been a delivery person and asked if this was the delivery person. The person questioned said the person had a head.

Just to be clear, this was a comedy.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Ghosts-UK S4 is being released today, on BBC. No idea when HBO-MAX will get it.

And of course "our" Ghosts returns next Thursday, for S2


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

My 8yo granddaughter asks me every time she is over if there are any new episodes of Ghosts (US).


----------

